# NF Giveaway's Thread V12



## Azeruth (May 16, 2014)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V12*

Rules​1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

*Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.*







A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## Sasuke (May 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Sasuke (May 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Dark (May 16, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking, can I get this in 125x125? Without the rounded border/shape if possible, and one with dotted border.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Bansai (May 16, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​


taking           .


----------



## Alicia (May 16, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​





Gin said:


> ​



150x150 plz?


----------



## Bansai (May 16, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> 150x150 plz?



​


----------



## Romanticide (May 16, 2014)

rep and cred please


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



taking            <3


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2014)

taking

gotta spread


----------



## trance (May 17, 2014)

Taking. Can I just have a resize with a thin black border on each?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 17, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> 150x150 plz?


 



Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I just have a resize with a thin black border on each?


----------



## Bansai (May 17, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I just have a resize with a thin black border on each?



​


----------



## Sunako (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## SLB (May 17, 2014)

taking        .


----------



## Imagine (May 17, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> -



Can I get 150x150 with rounded border?


----------



## Ace (May 17, 2014)

Taking this.


----------



## Blαck (May 17, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alicia (May 17, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​



150x150 plz?


----------



## Blαck (May 17, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> 150x150 plz?


Here ya go


----------



## Alicia (May 17, 2014)

arigatou~

what's the difference between the last two though?


----------



## Hitomi (May 17, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Sasuke (May 17, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



lovely

gotta spread


----------



## Blαck (May 17, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> arigatou~
> 
> what's the difference between the last two though?



Cropped it lower.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 17, 2014)

Sunako said:


>



Hell, why not? Taking, repping.


----------



## Romanticide (May 17, 2014)

​
rep and cred if taking


----------



## dream (May 17, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking these.


----------



## Chad (May 18, 2014)

​


----------



## trance (May 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​





Astral said:


> ​



Resized with a thin black border please.


----------



## Jαmes (May 18, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



taking. dotted borders for both please.


----------



## Chad (May 18, 2014)

___________________


----------



## Hitomi (May 18, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Sasuke (May 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Solace (May 18, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



taking.  any idea who they are though


----------



## Sasuke (May 18, 2014)

lorde said:


> taking.  any idea who they are though



yus 

Caeser Zeppeli (JoJo's Bizarre Adventure) & Kyoukai (Kingdom)


----------



## Lance (May 18, 2014)

150 x 150 and border please thanks.


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 18, 2014)

Ah Klonoa, that's a pleasant surprise.

Taking, repping.


----------



## trance (May 18, 2014)

Taking. 


Resize please with a thin black border?


----------



## Romanticide (May 18, 2014)

rep and cred


----------



## Jagger (May 19, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


150x150   ?


----------



## shippofox (May 19, 2014)

\[/URL]


----------



## Chad (May 19, 2014)

​


El Ni?o said:


> 150 x 150 and border please thanks.


----------



## Bonly (May 19, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



I have these these sensor size please


----------



## Chad (May 19, 2014)

Bonly said:


> I have these these sensor size please



"these these" "*sensor* size"


----------



## Bonly (May 19, 2014)

Astral said:


> "these these" "*sensor* size"



Ah forgive my bad spelling, I'm bit tipsy tonight lol. And thanks


----------



## Bansai (May 19, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Alicia (May 19, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



150x150 plz?



zyken said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Sasuke (May 19, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150   ?







Stαrkiller said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Resize please with a thin black border?







Daftvirgin said:


> 150x150 plz?
> 
> 
> 
> taking





oh & taking this


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 19, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (May 19, 2014)

170x170 please.


----------



## BiNexus (May 19, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Ace (May 19, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



150 x 150 please.  Will rep for each. :33


----------



## Vash (May 19, 2014)

thanks       yo


----------



## Bansai (May 19, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 170x170 please.



Sorry, but I don't have the stock I worked with anymore. All I can provide is the regular senior size. 

​


----------



## SLB (May 20, 2014)

taking.


150x150 dotted border please?

24 hour'd BiN

I'll get you in a bet


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 20, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## trance (May 20, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.




Senior-sized please with a dotted border please?


----------



## Hitomi (May 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> 150 x 150 please.  Will rep for each. :33


----------



## Hitomi (May 20, 2014)

rep only ~<3​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (May 20, 2014)

rep only ~<3​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2014)

​
150x200 please? 



Snow Princess said:


> ​


Also, taking this <3


----------



## BiNexus (May 20, 2014)

Moody said:


> taking.
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 dotted border please?



Here you are:





Stαrkiller said:


> Senior-sized please with a dotted border please?



Here you are:


----------



## Ace (May 20, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thank you. :3


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 20, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Senior-sized please with a dotted border please?






EDIT: Here's the 150x200 version:


----------



## Lucciola (May 20, 2014)

taking :33


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​


 
Taking before someone else does


----------



## Sasuke (May 20, 2014)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2014)

I always wondered, who is the boy in the top left


----------



## Sasuke (May 20, 2014)

Hero said:


> I always wondered, who is the boy in the top left


----------



## Mochi (May 20, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



Taking those, thanks


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2014)

Taking. Reping.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)

wrong thread


----------



## Kitsune (May 20, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



I'll take this one. Thanks.


----------



## Impact (May 20, 2014)

Taking,  add dotted borders to the first one please.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


taking       .


----------



## Sasuke (May 20, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  add dotted borders to the first one please.


----------



## Impact (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Sauce, gotta spread.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Hitomi (May 20, 2014)

rep only<3​


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2014)

Taking because lol. Will rep.


----------



## Risyth (May 20, 2014)

Calling 'em all. Will rep after my 24hrs. You know this. lul 


^Damn. All but one. Zaxx, I could've given you that one, though. ww


----------



## Lance (May 20, 2014)

I saw this coming


----------



## Veggie (May 20, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​




Will be taking these two 

+ rep​


----------



## BiNexus (May 20, 2014)

*RIP someone's mobile bandwith*


​


----------



## ghstwrld (May 20, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Alicia (May 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​





Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3​



taking~                  .


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



taking                        :33


----------



## Gold Roger (May 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2014)

Screw it, taking. Repping.


----------



## Chad (May 21, 2014)

​


----------



## Katou (May 21, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



Taking ~~ 

+++


----------



## Melodie (May 21, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3​



Taking, thank you~


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 21, 2014)

​


----------



## Austin (May 21, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



Thank you! 

repped


----------



## Vice (May 21, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



Taking          .


----------



## SLB (May 21, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:
			
		

>



taking +rep


----------



## Arya Stark (May 21, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only<3​



Love you so much 

Can I get black borders too?


----------



## Hebe (May 21, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



Taking this one, thank you.


----------



## trance (May 21, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2014)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rapidus (May 21, 2014)

Taking, but can I get it in a 150x150 resize and with a black 1px border?


----------



## Stelios (May 21, 2014)

Strawhat Crew Art Mode - Signature


rep + cred if take


----------



## Sasuke (May 21, 2014)

few leftovers;


​


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Taking, but can I get it in a 150x150 resize and with a black 1px border?



Here you are:


----------



## Vash (May 21, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> few leftovers;
> 
> ​



ty             man


----------



## Impact (May 21, 2014)

Mind adding a dotted border to this?

Where this from?


----------



## Sasuke (May 21, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Mind adding a dotted border to this?
> 
> Where this from?





prepare for feels if you watch it


----------



## Imagine (May 21, 2014)

Rounded borders pls.


----------



## Impact (May 21, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> prepare for feels if you watch it



Thanks, looks familiar I swear you posted this somewhere 

I own you 2 reps now.


----------



## Sasuke (May 21, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Rounded borders pls.



studio ghibli jotaro

kawaii


----------



## Imagine (May 21, 2014)

Aw yeah.


----------



## JoJo (May 21, 2014)

aaaaaand mine


----------



## Hitomi (May 21, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Love you so much
> 
> Can I get black borders too?


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



taking 

24'd atm I'll rep you later


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2014)

Wrong thread sweetie


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blunt (May 21, 2014)

can i get this in 175x250


----------



## Hitomi (May 21, 2014)

rep only<3​


----------



## Hitomi (May 21, 2014)

rep only<3​


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 21, 2014)

Taking, repping.


When possible.


----------



## Santí (May 21, 2014)

Taking this.


----------



## Ace (May 21, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only<3​



OMG . These gifs. Taking this need to spread.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 22, 2014)

Synn said:
			
		

> ​



Little late, but taking.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 22, 2014)

Blunt said:


> can i get this in 175x250


----------



## tears (May 22, 2014)

Rep if taking <3




​


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2014)

dammit FLCL gifs and pretty nardo avas so many stuff I want 

already claimed within 24hrs


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2014)

MINE OMFG


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2014)

just rep
some are 140 x 200, others are 175 x 250





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcana (May 22, 2014)

Taking these two


Snow Princess said:


>


150 x 150 for both please


----------



## Katou (May 22, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3 [/CENTER]





Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3​



Taking @@@ 


+++


----------



## Vash (May 22, 2014)

tears said:


> ​



ty         dood


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2014)

175x250?


----------



## Selva (May 22, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Katou (May 22, 2014)

+++


​


----------



## Sasuke (May 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Hitomi (May 22, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Taking these two
> 
> 150 x 150 for both please


you can use 150x200 you know, but here;









Selva said:


> ​





Sasuke said:


> ​



taking <3<3


----------



## Katou (May 22, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking 

+++


----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Mine              <3


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> few leftovers;
> 
> ​




Could I get this 175 x 250 with rounded borders. And then this one round borders :33​


----------



## Sasuke (May 22, 2014)

Hero said:


> Could I get this 175 x 250 with rounded borders. And then this one round borders :33[/CENTER]



I didn't save the stock when I was done messing around so they probably won't look exactly alike but close enough right ;


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 22, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2014)

taking this


----------



## trance (May 22, 2014)

Can I have resized to 150x200 with a thin black border please?


Taking. :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 22, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have resized to 150x200 with a thin black border please?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking. :33


----------



## Rinoa (May 22, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​


Taking , thank you.:33


----------



## tears (May 22, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 175x250?



i didnt have the stock for 175x250 so i made it again from scratch 

hope you still want it


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2014)

thank you :3


----------



## tears (May 23, 2014)

some 175x250


​


----------



## Revolution (May 23, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



All I will need.  

The way things could have been

had Konoha not been an oppressive hunger gaming shit hole.


----------



## tears (May 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 23, 2014)

; 

Mine!


----------



## SLB (May 23, 2014)

taking         .


----------



## Krippy (May 23, 2014)

Resize           ?


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Katou (May 23, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Will be taking these pek

Must spread first


----------



## Elias (May 23, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Thanks               .


----------



## Kaitou (May 23, 2014)

taking thanks


			
				Sasuke said:
			
		

>


----------



## Sherlōck (May 23, 2014)

>



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## trance (May 23, 2014)

ane said:


>



Taking. :33


----------



## JoJo (May 23, 2014)

Hmm didn't see anyone take this.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> [/center]




I'll take this one.


----------



## Vice (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Austin (May 24, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Thanks!

Repped


----------



## Freechoice (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Harard (May 24, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



I'll use this one.


----------



## Rapidus (May 24, 2014)

taking. Resize at 150x150 please. And if possible, can I get the stock link as well. :3


----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​


adjusted for biggies plz
i will literally love you forever



Kai Jr. said:


> ​


taking this one


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 24, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> taking. Resize at 150x150 please. And if possible, can I get the stock link as well. :3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Selva (May 24, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> adjusted for biggies plz
> i will literally love you forever


;D


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 24, 2014)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sasuke (May 24, 2014)

taking


----------



## Katou (May 24, 2014)

Rep if taking ++​
I have no idea why I'm still trying..I'm bored, i need a hobby​


----------



## Dark (May 24, 2014)

Taking. 

Is it possible to get another version of this avatar? I mean without cropping the face in 150x150 please.


----------



## Ace (May 24, 2014)

ane said:


> [



Thank you. 



Wallachia said:


> Rep if taking ++
> 
> I have no idea why I'm still trying..I'm bored, i need a hobby​



Taking this too.


----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2014)

Selva said:


> ;D



OMG
fffffffffffffffffffff
i'm gonna have a crisis 
but its so good
i love you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 24, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking.
> 
> Is it possible to get another version of this avatar? I mean without cropping the face in 150x150 please.


----------



## G (May 24, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> few leftovers;
> ​



ok thanks             .


----------



## Dark (May 24, 2014)

ane said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Sasuke (May 24, 2014)

ask if you want a different border;





​


----------



## Katou (May 24, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ask if you want a different border;
> 
> ​



My gosh 5 Centimeters per Second  
Damn it. . making me remember the feels 

I'll be taking this one


----------



## Vash (May 24, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ask if you want a different border;
> 
> ​



ty        dood


----------



## Sherlōck (May 24, 2014)

Taking. Can I get one with her face though?


Stock please.


----------



## Katou (May 24, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 24, 2014)

^^^^ Thanks.


----------



## Soul King (May 24, 2014)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## trance (May 24, 2014)

Can I just have with a rounded border please?


----------



## familyparka (May 24, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ask if you want a different border;
> ​



mine                                           :3


----------



## Lucciola (May 24, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


thank you :33


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2014)

thanks.

what is this from btw?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 25, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2014)

yiss



tears said:


> ​



Resize please :33


----------



## Sasuke (May 25, 2014)

ELIAS said:


> thanks.
> 
> what is this from btw?



just a special commercial unfortunately 


[YOUTUBE]AfbNS_GKhPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 25, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Taking. Can I get one with her face though?



No, sorry 





Stαrkiller said:


> Can I just have with a rounded border please?


----------



## Zeno (May 25, 2014)

Taking                .


----------



## Santí (May 25, 2014)

Borderless or solid thin white, please. Either will do.


----------



## G (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



taaaaaaking


----------



## Revolution (May 25, 2014)

Only taking danny, but the one next to it is interesting enough to repost.

The Danny one makes her hair look like dreadlocks.  Which would probably be more likely to her character and also make her look more badass.


----------



## Sasuke (May 25, 2014)

​


----------



## SLB (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke said:
			
		

>



mine   

gotta spread


----------



## Tsubomii (May 25, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lucciola (May 25, 2014)

can I have source please?


----------



## Sasuke (May 25, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> can I have source please?


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)




----------



## trance (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke said:


>



A dotted border please?


Resize to 150x200 please?


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2014)

ah, thanks again.


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 26, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only<3​



Taking this one, thanks


----------



## Tsubomii (May 26, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize to 150x200 please?


----------



## luminaeus (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​





> If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for atleast six hours then you're free to grab it.



Mine!


----------



## Sasuke (May 26, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Mine!





> If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for atleast six hours then you're free to grab it.



I posted those a few days ago

and I saw the person who snagged it using it for at least that amount of time so


----------



## Jirou (May 26, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​


Resize to 150x150 with dotted borders, please? Thank you.


----------



## Table (May 26, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Taking thanks!

Wait.  Don't know if I can take 3.  Oh well ane will come bite me if I'm not allowed.


----------



## luminaeus (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> I posted those a few days ago
> 
> and I saw the person who snagged it using it for at least that amount of time so



ah. I thought I didnt see him use it for the six hours. sent him a pm about it


----------



## Bansai (May 26, 2014)

​


----------



## JoJo (May 26, 2014)

Thanks breh


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Sun Wukong 

150x200 plz


----------



## Bansai (May 26, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Sun Wukong
> 
> 150x200 plz




​


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2014)

thanks, mein F?hrer

damn 150x200 looks so small now


----------



## Bluebeard (May 26, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ask if you want a different border;
> 
> .​


Taking    !


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (May 26, 2014)

Taking,  resize and add dotted borders please.


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Katou (May 26, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Taking~
resize to 150x200 please


----------



## Lance (May 26, 2014)

Taking
Thanks


----------



## trance (May 26, 2014)

Can I have a resize to 150x200 please?


Taking.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 27, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  resize and add dotted borders please.


 




Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have a resize to 150x200 please?


----------



## Prototype (May 27, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Bansai (May 27, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Taking~
> resize to 150x200 please



​


Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have a resize to 150x200 please?



​


----------



## Impact (May 27, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



Awesome,  thanks 

24'd at the moment.


----------



## SLB (May 27, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:
			
		

>



taking     .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherlōck (May 27, 2014)

Taking. Dotted border?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 27, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 27, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Taking. Dotted border?


----------



## ℛei (May 27, 2014)

takes for future use,thanks ~


----------



## Sieves (May 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2014)

175x250?


----------



## Sieves (May 27, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 175x250?



sure


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2014)

Thank    you


----------



## Sieves (May 27, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Thank you


no problem!


----------



## trance (May 27, 2014)

Taking. 


Resize with a dotted border please?


----------



## BiNexus (May 27, 2014)

​
I can add borders if necessary.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I can add borders if necessary.



Taking.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 27, 2014)

Can I have one with her face? And 150*200 px?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 27, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Can I have one with her face? And 150*200 px?



Had to remake it from stratch, hope it's okay.:33





Stαrkiller said:


> Resize with a dotted border please?


----------



## Jagger (May 27, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> .​


150x200, please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x200, please?


----------



## Sherlōck (May 28, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Had to remake it from stratch, hope it's okay.:33



Thanks. I wouldn't have mind if height was only up to her skirt though. Would have give more focus on her. 

Anyway good work.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 28, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Thanks. I wouldn't have mind if height was only up to her skirt though. Would have give more focus on her.
> 
> Anyway good work.



I gotcha.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherlōck (May 28, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> I gotcha.



Didn't ask you to do this man. But thanks a lot.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 28, 2014)

^Don't worry about it.:33


----------



## tears (May 28, 2014)

sorry for my late reply 



Krippy said:


> Resize           ?







Arya Stark said:


> yiss
> Resize please :33


----------



## SLB (May 28, 2014)

taking          .


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​


Taking this. Thank you <3







​


----------



## Bansai (May 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Oh baby. That's a fanart of Gintoki pulling Bansai's string. One of the most epic scenes ever. 

Taking! Can I also have the stock?


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2014)

here [sp][/sp]


taking. thnx<3


----------



## Prototype (May 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking, thank you. 150x200, please?


----------



## Magician (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Solace (May 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



nabbing because gorg

will do some major cropping and ruin it's gorgeousness but whatev


----------



## Impact (May 28, 2014)

Mine, ty.


----------



## trance (May 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Resize please.



Selva said:


> Taking this. Thank you <3
> 
> ​



Taking. Thank you!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

Thanks man, as soon as i saw this new colorspread, i wanted it. Thanks for making it in avatar I am too lazy


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2014)

Blackout said:


> Taking, thank you. 150x200, please?






lorde said:


> nabbing because gorg
> 
> will do some major cropping and ruin it's gorgeousness but whatev


 



Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please.


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​


I'll have two more of your delish avys


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> [​



I'll take this.


----------



## Panther (May 29, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3


 Mine. Resize with dotted borders pls.


----------



## Katou (May 29, 2014)

Taking


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2014)

Resize please :33



tears said:


> sorry for my late reply



Thanks!


----------



## Sasuke (May 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Elias (May 29, 2014)

.


----------



## SLB (May 29, 2014)

taking


----------



## Hitomi (May 29, 2014)

Panther said:


> Mine. Resize with dotted borders pls.


 





Arya Stark said:


> Resize please :33


----------



## Sieves (May 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Sunako (May 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Gogeta (May 30, 2014)

Can i have the stock please


----------



## Krippy (May 30, 2014)

Mine


----------



## Sasuke (May 30, 2014)

JoJo ish;




​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 30, 2014)

; 

---

Taking. Do you have these in 175x250 with no effects?


----------



## Sasuke (May 30, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;
> 
> ---
> 
> Taking. Do you have these in 175x250 with no effects?


----------



## Gold Roger (May 30, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> JoJo ish;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. 

Must spread I'll get you later.


----------



## Chad (May 30, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Yes ma'am.


----------



## Chad (May 30, 2014)

Random quickies
​


----------



## Austin (May 30, 2014)

Astral said:


>



Taking

repped


----------



## BiNexus (May 30, 2014)

Astral said:


> Random quickies
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Elias (May 30, 2014)

>



thanks          .


----------



## Ace (May 30, 2014)

Astral said:


> Random quickies
> ​




Taking. ​


----------



## Hitomi (May 30, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Can i have the stock please


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 30, 2014)

Astral said:


> Random quickies​


Taking this


----------



## trance (May 30, 2014)

Astral said:


> Random quickies
> ​



Dotted border please?


----------



## tears (May 31, 2014)

some old avas


​


----------



## trance (May 31, 2014)

tears said:


> some old avas
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Skywalker (May 31, 2014)

tears said:


> some old avas
> ​


I'll be taking this.


----------



## Chad (May 31, 2014)

Some more quickies



​


Stαrkiller said:


> Dotted border please?



​


----------



## Kaitou (May 31, 2014)

tears said:


> some old avas
> 
> ]​




Taking

Thanks.


----------



## Fiona (May 31, 2014)

~ Hope you enjoy these! ~ 

~ Rep and Cred Please ~


​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 31, 2014)

Fiona said:


> ~ Hope you enjoy these! ~
> 
> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~
> 
> ​



could I get this resized to 150x200 or something pls?


----------



## Fiona (May 31, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> could I get this resized to 150x200 or something pls?





There ya go :33


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 31, 2014)

super     .


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2014)

Fiona said:


> ~ Hope you enjoy these! ~
> 
> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~
> ​



150x200 please?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 1, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 please?



Here you go :33



My next batch will be Star Wars themed. Would you like a link when I post them?


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Here you go :33
> 
> 
> 
> My next batch will be Star Wars themed. Would you like a link when I post them?



Thank you! 

And yes, please do.


----------



## tears (Jun 1, 2014)

Rep if taking <3


​


----------



## Chad (Jun 1, 2014)

​


tears said:


> Rep if taking <3
> 
> 
> ​



I'm not taking but damn, these are cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 1, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Resize with a dotted border please?


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



I'll take this, thanks


----------



## Drums (Jun 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking this. Thanks!


----------



## Katou (Jun 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking~♥       .


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



I'll be taking this one as well

Will rep again. Please remind me if I forget


----------



## Amante (Jun 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> ​



150x150 please?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3
> ​


taking these


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3​



thanks sis


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Gin (Jun 1, 2014)

>


nais

pleb size and no rounded borders pls


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 1, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Didi (Jun 1, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Ooh that's really cool, I'll take that with a thin black border if possible


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 1, 2014)

Didi said:


> Ooh that's really cool, I'll take that with a thin black border if possible



Here you are:


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 1, 2014)

Taking.

Thank you.


----------



## Didi (Jun 1, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thanks, I'll rep you soon but 24'd atm


----------



## Lance (Jun 1, 2014)

First Giveaway. Be kind.


----------



## Marcο (Jun 1, 2014)

resize?


----------



## Oceania (Jun 1, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



may I get the chick with the red eye in 150x200

with round borders pls. :33


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 1, 2014)

Oceania said:


> may I get the chick with the red eye in 150x200
> 
> with round borders pls. :33



Here you are:


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 1, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize with a dotted border please?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2014)

wrong thread


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 1, 2014)

Opp clicked the wrong thread.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 1, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*



​


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 1, 2014)

neato

taking


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2014)

stock?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 1, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 1, 2014)

Blunt said:


> stock?


----------



## Lust (Jun 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Mine


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Resize with a black border please?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 2, 2014)

Taking     .


----------



## Imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​





I got you when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Ice (Jun 2, 2014)

Taking     .


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 2, 2014)

☆It's a me again! miscellaneous Stuff (mostly Mekakucity Actors)☆





☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Nim (Jun 2, 2014)

resize pls =)


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 2, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> resize pls =)





Bitte sehr.


----------



## Nim (Jun 2, 2014)

Yorie said:


> Bitte sehr.



Dankesch?n :33


----------



## Katou (Jun 3, 2014)

Taking~ ♥♥   .


----------



## tears (Jun 3, 2014)

rep if taking <3


​


----------



## Katou (Jun 3, 2014)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> ​



Taking this ~ ♥

EDIT : resize please


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2014)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> ​






thanks


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 3, 2014)

☆miscellaneous Stuff☆









☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Katou (Jun 3, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous Stuff☆
> 
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



Taking  
waa~ 24'd 
I'll rep you later


----------



## Blunt (Jun 3, 2014)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3​


taking this


----------



## Zeno (Jun 3, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous Stuff☆
> 
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



Taking, 24d, will rep.


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous Stuff☆
> 
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



Can I just have a dotted border please?


----------



## andrea (Jun 3, 2014)

dumping some old stuff~



​


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 3, 2014)

fires said:


> ​



150x150 please?


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 3, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I just have a dotted border please?



Of course good Sir:



EDIT: OMG Sorry for double post! It was a mistake : (


----------



## andrea (Jun 3, 2014)

Yorie said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 3, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 3, 2014)

taking


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 3, 2014)

taking these


----------



## Vash (Jun 3, 2014)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> ​



Resize pls amigo


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Resize please?


----------



## Elias (Jun 3, 2014)

taking        ~


----------



## Shizune (Jun 3, 2014)

taking, thanks <3


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 3, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3[/CENTER]



Taking.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


 




Bluebeard said:


> Taking.



 the forum resized it to 140x200.. 

here's a 150x200


----------



## tears (Jun 3, 2014)

sorry for late reply 



Wallachia said:


> Taking this ~ ♥
> 
> EDIT : resize please







Jak said:


> Resize pls amigo


----------



## Jirou (Jun 3, 2014)

​


----------



## tears (Jun 3, 2014)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Krippy (Jun 4, 2014)

Yessir       .


----------



## tears (Jun 4, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2014)

175x250?


----------



## tears (Jun 4, 2014)

i didnt keep the stock


----------



## Blαck (Jun 4, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Dark (Jun 4, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, can I get it in 150x150?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2014)

Jirou said:


> ​





tears said:


> ​



taking these :33


----------



## Dark (Jun 4, 2014)

Rep if taking















​


----------



## SLB (Jun 4, 2014)

taking       .


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 4, 2014)

Dark said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2014)

tears said:


> i didnt keep the stock


thank you :3

gotta spread


----------



## Transit (Jun 4, 2014)

+rep and we're cool 
​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jun 4, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Transit (Jun 4, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> resize pls


----------



## Nim (Jun 4, 2014)

thank you :3


----------



## Stelios (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya signature. Rep and cred if take


----------



## Lust (Jun 4, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​



mine


----------



## Revolution (Jun 4, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Kaguya signature. Rep and cred if take



*Not taking*, but I just realized how much I love Kaguya AND "The Ring" from this gif



tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> 
> ​



I love all of these.  Taking NaruSasu


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 4, 2014)

​


----------



## Elias (Jun 4, 2014)

>



sl;dkfjasl;dkfsf

Thank you based sasuke.


----------



## Vitriol (Jun 4, 2014)

Taking and do you possibly have the stock for this?


----------



## tears (Jun 5, 2014)

rep if taking <3




​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 5, 2014)

oh my god yes


----------



## Austin (Jun 5, 2014)

tears said:


> ​



Thanks       boo


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 5, 2014)

Rep if taking...


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​





Sasuke said:


> ​



A dotted border for these please?



Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



A resize please?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 5, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



taking    .


----------



## tears (Jun 5, 2014)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> A dotted border for these please?
> 
> 
> A resize please?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking this.


----------



## Marcο (Jun 5, 2014)

Taking

Resize and no border?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2014)

fires said:


> dumping some old stuff~
> 
> 
> 
> ​



have to spread, will rep later ~


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 5, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> A dotted border for these please?
> 
> 
> 
> A resize please?


----------



## SLB (Jun 5, 2014)

taking            .


----------



## Selva (Jun 5, 2014)

​


----------



## Katou (Jun 5, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking ~ ♥
resize please :33

EDIT :wait  . .i remember how 
need to spread


----------



## colours (Jun 5, 2014)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## pfft (Jun 5, 2014)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



the arya one is mine

i owe you rep later cuz i think i might have already and need to spread for you..


----------



## colours (Jun 5, 2014)

That's fine Ambie !

Also took out the annoying white flashes don't know what the fuck happened


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 5, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​


Taking. Thank you.:33


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking. Resize please


----------



## shippofox (Jun 5, 2014)

*transparent*

 a transparent anyone can use


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 5, 2014)

colours said:


> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 5, 2014)

~ Rep and Cred Please ~

​


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

Fiona said:


> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~
> ​



Fiona, you are the best. 

If I can just get a resize, all will be perfection.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 5, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Fiona, you are the best.
> 
> If I can just get a resize, all will be perfection.



I am glad you like them  

here you go :33


----------



## tears (Jun 5, 2014)

Marcο said:


> Taking
> 
> Resize and no border?



sorry for late reply


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 6, 2014)

Fiona said:


> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~
> 
> ​


Great work, you should definitely make SW stuff, and nothing else. 

If I could get a resize, pretty please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Jun 6, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> [CENTER [/CENTER]



Taking this one .can I get it 150x200?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 6, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Great work, you should definitely make SW stuff, and nothing else.
> 
> If I could get a resize, pretty please?





Here you go


----------



## Blunt (Jun 6, 2014)

Mine


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 6, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Taking this one .can I get it 150x200?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2014)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



thank you manders~


----------



## Dark (Jun 6, 2014)

*Rep if taking









*​


----------



## colours (Jun 6, 2014)

Morphine said:


> thank you manders~



You're welcome honey ~


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2014)

Taking....thanks!


----------



## trance (Jun 6, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​





Dark said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​



Resize please?


----------



## Dark (Jun 6, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Vice (Jun 6, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## trance (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you, good sir (or lady).


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Fiona (Jun 6, 2014)

~ Rep and Cred Please ~

EDIT: I forgot one. 





​


----------



## trance (Jun 6, 2014)

Fiona said:


> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~
> ​



Still got one more I can take for the day, so thank you. 

If I can just get a resize please.


----------



## Gin (Jun 6, 2014)

taking obviously


----------



## Fiona (Jun 6, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Still got one more I can take for the day, so thank you.
> 
> If I can just get a resize please.



Here ya go :33


----------



## Chad (Jun 6, 2014)

All Nardo




​


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 6, 2014)

Astral said:


> All Nardo​



Resize to 150x150 with a dotted border and white line please? :33


----------



## Elias (Jun 6, 2014)

Taking this one.


----------



## Misao (Jun 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Misao (Jun 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Revolution (Jun 6, 2014)

Astral said:


> All Nardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are all increadible!  Who is the artist?  I'd take the Yugito Nii if she was in the story now (but she's not)


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 6, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​


taking   .


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 6, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 6, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2014)

Taking.

Got to spread first.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​



Taking 

Can I have these in 150X150 please


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get it in 150x150?





Stαrkiller said:


> A dotted border for these please?
> 
> 
> 
> A resize please?





tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​




Can I get this in 150x200 pls?​


----------



## Katou (Jun 7, 2014)

Astral said:


> All Nardo
> ​



Taking Kaguya


----------



## Kurou (Jun 7, 2014)

taking


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Can I get this in 150x200 pls?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Rob, but I don't think you're allowed to do that 
*Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Chuck (Jun 7, 2014)

Astral said:


> All Nardo​



Stock please.


----------



## Norc (Jun 7, 2014)

~Rep if taking.​


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2014)

Fiona said:


> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~
> 
> EDIT: I forgot one.
> 
> ​



Can I have this resized to 150x200 and with normal borders?


----------



## Katou (Jun 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Thanks Rob, but I don't think you're allowed to do that
> *Rep if taking~*​



Will be taking these then


----------



## Panther (Jun 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​


 Taking. Dotted border pls.


----------



## Vash (Jun 7, 2014)

Norc said:


> ~Rep if taking.​



ty                  .


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> Can I have this resized to 150x200 and with normal borders?



There you go :33


----------



## Mochi (Jun 7, 2014)

Astral said:


> All Nardo
> ​



Taking those, thanks.


----------



## Dark (Jun 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Kanki (Jun 7, 2014)

Astral said:


> All Nardo
> 
> ]​



Taking!...................


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Thanks Rob, but I don't think you're allowed to do that
> *Rep if taking~*​



Could you possibly resize to 150x150 with a dotted border and white line?


----------



## Simon (Jun 7, 2014)

rep​


----------



## colours (Jun 7, 2014)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2014)

​


----------



## SLB (Jun 7, 2014)

taking          .


----------



## Source (Jun 7, 2014)

Astral said:


> All Nardo​



Could you resize this to 150x150, please?


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Source (Jun 7, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


>



Thank you. :33


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 7, 2014)

150x150 resize with black 1px border please.


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sasuke (Jun 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2014)

@Everyone

Was told it was against the rules to resize others work. 

My apologies. 

Will rep who I've wronged 

Edit: 24'd (Son of a...)

Sorry again.


----------



## Norc (Jun 7, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Everyone
> 
> Was told it was against the rules to resize others work.
> 
> ...



I don't really mind if you ask me. You only resize it anyway.



Rapidus Procella said:


> 150x150 resize with black 1px border please.



The one that Rob posted didn't work for me, I don't know if its the same to you too, so here.


----------



## Elias (Jun 7, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



               .taking.


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2014)

Simon said:


> rep​



Taking.


----------



## Norc (Jun 7, 2014)

​
~Rep if taking.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 8, 2014)

Taking this one.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 8, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> Could you possibly resize to 150x150 with a dotted border and white line?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 8, 2014)

rep only ~<3​


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



I'll take this, thanks. Need to spread


----------



## Vasco (Jun 8, 2014)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​


 

+ rep**


----------



## Ghost (Jun 8, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3​


150 x 200 please


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

rep​


----------



## Sunako (Jun 8, 2014)

takiiiiing


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 8, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



I'll take this

24'd will get back to you


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 8, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?



Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 8, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Santí (Jun 9, 2014)

Taking this one, amigo.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 9, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


taking. thank you ~^^                              .


----------



## tears (Jun 9, 2014)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jun 9, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking this. 



Sasuke said:


> ​




And this.


----------



## Alaude (Jun 9, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3



I'll take these, resize to 150x200 please.


----------



## G (Jun 9, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



aaand i'll be taking this one


----------



## Marcο (Jun 9, 2014)

taking

24'd, I'll get you when I can


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stocks, please


----------



## trance (Jun 9, 2014)

Resize please?


----------



## Impact (Jun 9, 2014)

Taking,  resize both please btw who's the one with the red hair?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 9, 2014)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 200 please


 



Alaude said:


> I'll take these, resize to 150x200 please.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2014)

more giveaways at ​


----------



## Revolution (Jun 9, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> *Rep if taking.*​




 I'm taking  one

(may I have one with no boarder, please?)​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 9, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Bansai (Jun 9, 2014)

​


----------



## tears (Jun 9, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please



roger that 






♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  resize both please btw who's the one with the red hair?



okie dokie.
i forgot sorry


----------



## Santí (Jun 9, 2014)

Resize, m8.


----------



## trance (Jun 9, 2014)

Resize please? :33


----------



## tears (Jun 10, 2014)

Rep if Taking <3





[  
​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2014)

taking these


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2014)

Rep and Cred if taking​


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 10, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jun 10, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​



Taking this one. Thanks


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ​



taking this


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 10, 2014)

Taking. Could you resize to 150x200 though?


----------



## Bansai (Jun 10, 2014)

Sant? said:


> Resize, m8.



Sure thing, man. 
​


Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please? :33



Argh, having to resize that one was painful. 

​


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Dark (Jun 10, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## murasex (Jun 10, 2014)

more giveaways at ​


----------



## Chad (Jun 10, 2014)

​


----------



## tears (Jun 10, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Taking. Could you resize to 150x200 though?



sure thing :33


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2014)

~ Legend of Korra ~ 

~ Rep and Cred Please ~




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

more giveaways at ​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for waiting for me. 

I've just stolen a few avatars since the last thread.  


teehee


----------



## Oceania (Jun 11, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Can I have the purple haired lady with glasses and the 3rd one in the first row.  in 150x200 with dotted round borders pls? :33


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 11, 2014)

rep only<3​


----------



## Jirou (Jun 11, 2014)

​


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2014)

mineee!

i will rep you after i spread


----------



## Norc (Jun 12, 2014)

Jirou said:


> ​



Epic.
Taking.


----------



## trance (Jun 12, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only<3​



Taking. Thanks!


----------



## Blαck (Jun 12, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## tears (Jun 12, 2014)

Rep if taking <3




​


----------



## tears (Jun 12, 2014)

​


----------



## Roman (Jun 12, 2014)

I got dibs on this one:


----------



## tears (Jun 12, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I got dibs on this one:



lemme resize it to 150x200 :33


----------



## Katou (Jun 12, 2014)

tears said:


> ]
> ​



Resize please :33


----------



## tears (Jun 12, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Resize please :33



okie dokie :33


----------



## Norc (Jun 12, 2014)

​~Rep if taking.


----------



## SLB (Jun 12, 2014)

taking

24 hour'd but i'll rep you in an hour or so when it's over


----------



## Blunt (Jun 12, 2014)

taking this


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 12, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3​



150x150 please? :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 12, 2014)

Rep if you're taking.




​


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ​



mine mine mine


----------



## Oceania (Jun 12, 2014)

Oceania said:


> Can I have the purple haired lady with glasses and the 3rd one in the first row.  in 150x200 with dotted round borders pls? :33



anyone?


----------



## Kurou (Jun 12, 2014)

taking


----------



## tears (Jun 12, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> 150x150 please? :33



sure thing, hope this ok :33


----------



## Fiona (Jun 12, 2014)

*~ RWBY ~

~ Rep and Cred Please ~*








​


----------



## trance (Jun 13, 2014)

Fiona said:


> *~ RWBY ~
> 
> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~*
> 
> ...



Taking. 

Can I just get a resize of the avi?


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2014)

I'll honk this donk.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking.
> 
> Can I just get a resize of the avi?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2014)

Taking! Thanks.


----------



## Hamtaro (Jun 13, 2014)

Claimed      .


----------



## tears (Jun 13, 2014)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 13, 2014)

takung these


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2014)

tears said:


>



taking, and will be doing a little editing


----------



## Ice (Jun 14, 2014)

Fiona said:


> *~ RWBY ~
> 
> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~*
> 
> ...


Taking! Can I get a resize of the avi to 150x200?


----------



## SLB (Jun 14, 2014)

don't think anybody took, so taking.

24 hour'd so i'll hit you up later.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 14, 2014)

junk;


​


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 14, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​


i'm not crying you're crying


----------



## Elias (Jun 14, 2014)

.
Taking


----------



## Mochi (Jun 14, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​



Perfect 




tears said:


> ​



Trunks 

Resize please :3


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2014)

Taking.

Will rep shortly.


----------



## trance (Jun 15, 2014)

Norc said:


> ​~Rep if taking.



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 15, 2014)

Ice said:


> Taking! Can I get a resize of the avi to 150x200?





Sorry!  

I have been busy


----------



## Selva (Jun 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 15, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​





taking

24'd atm


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 15, 2014)

Subbing.                             .


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 15, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​





BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​





tears said:


> Rep if taking <3​



Taking.


----------



## tears (Jun 15, 2014)

Mochi said:


> Perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okie dokie :33


----------



## Norc (Jun 15, 2014)

​~Rep if taking


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 15, 2014)

Taking these, but can I get a 150x150 resize for these two?


----------



## SLB (Jun 15, 2014)

taking    .


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*



​


----------



## Norc (Jun 16, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Taking these, but can I get a 150x150 resize for these two?


----------



## Hero (Jun 16, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking these


----------



## Elias (Jun 16, 2014)

>



resize pls?


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Katou (Jun 16, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ]
> 
> [/CENTER]



Taking pek


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 16, 2014)

lol taking, repping.


----------



## Selva (Jun 16, 2014)

ELIAS said:


> resize pls?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 16, 2014)

Can I get one with her face?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 16, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> .
> .​


Taking    !


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 16, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 16, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## trance (Jun 16, 2014)

Yah!! BiNexus is back! 



BiNexus said:


> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking this one. :33


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## tears (Jun 17, 2014)

Rep if Taking <3








​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome. Taking.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jun 17, 2014)

Taking these


----------



## Gin (Jun 17, 2014)

tears said:


>


magnificent

resize and no borders please

also won't be able to rep until tomorrow, sorry


----------



## Austin (Jun 17, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> 
> ​



i'll take these two


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2014)

Borderless pls?


----------



## Sieves (Jun 17, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



takingggg


----------



## tears (Jun 17, 2014)

Frost said:


> magnificent
> 
> resize and no borders please
> 
> also won't be able to rep until tomorrow, sorry



no worries :33

hope these okay, since just cropped them. 





Imagine said:


> Borderless pls?



okie dokie.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2014)

Yaaaaaas. 

Will rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 17, 2014)

taking this

i missed so many good ones 

why is tears so based


----------



## trance (Jun 17, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​



Resize please? :33


----------



## tears (Jun 17, 2014)

Blunt said:


> taking this
> 
> i missed so many good ones
> 
> why is tears so based



fufufu ur too late :33



Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please? :33



okie dokie


----------



## G (Jun 17, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​



akinnngngnggnnggnngng


----------



## tears (Jun 17, 2014)

rep if taking <3


​


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Rep if taking *



​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 17, 2014)

BiNexus said:


>



Taking, repping.


----------



## Dark (Jun 17, 2014)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thank you!


----------



## Lulu (Jun 17, 2014)

Crop & resize to senor size. Thank you


----------



## kyochi (Jun 17, 2014)

Can you resize this for me pl0x?


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2014)

Luey said:


> Crop & resize to senor size. Thank you



Request thread is


----------



## Norc (Jun 17, 2014)

​
~Rep if taking.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 17, 2014)

175x250?


----------



## kyochi (Jun 17, 2014)

I am so disappointed in the choice of stock 



whyyyyyy


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 17, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 175x250?



nope, sorry. too lazy to make again.

here's the stock if you want tho


*Spoiler*: __ 











kyochi said:


> I am so disappointed in the choice of stock
> 
> 
> 
> whyyyyyy


----------



## kyochi (Jun 17, 2014)

and too lazy to resize your own work? 

pffff horrible 


jsut dont come back


----------



## SLB (Jun 17, 2014)

gotta spread. i'll get you later on


----------



## kyochi (Jun 17, 2014)

taking 

but why i gotta rep ya 3 times??? only repping you once nukka


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 17, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## SLB (Jun 17, 2014)

can you add dotted borders to this, bro? 

repped. good batch, man.

and do you have the original stock too?


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 17, 2014)

Moody said:


> can you add dotted borders to this, bro?
> 
> repped. good batch, man.
> 
> and do you have the original stock too?



Here you are:


----------



## Chad (Jun 17, 2014)

A lot of One Piece, and then some.




​


----------



## Impact (Jun 17, 2014)

Taking, resize please



And also taking.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Vash (Jun 17, 2014)

Norc said:


> ​
> ~Rep if taking.





Sasuke said:


> ​



taking, thanks guys


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2014)

Taking. Thanks!


----------



## tears (Jun 17, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Can you resize this for me pl0x?



sure :33






♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, resize please
> 
> 
> 
> And also taking.



okie dokie


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 17, 2014)

Taking


----------



## Kurou (Jun 17, 2014)

taking


----------



## Impact (Jun 17, 2014)

tears said:


> sure :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous as always,  24'd will rep later


----------



## trance (Jun 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> A lot of One Piece, and then some.
> 
> ​



Thanks, m8.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 17, 2014)

Taking, thanks


----------



## Norc (Jun 17, 2014)

​


----------



## trance (Jun 17, 2014)

Norc said:


> ​



Dotted border please?


----------



## Norc (Jun 18, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Dotted border please?


----------



## Vasco (Jun 18, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



+ rep



tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​



resize to 150x200 if possible thank you =)


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 18, 2014)

Norc said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 18, 2014)

170*170 please.


----------



## Norc (Jun 18, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 170*170 please.


----------



## Selva (Jun 18, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 18, 2014)

takinggguuuuu


----------



## tears (Jun 18, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> + rep
> 
> resize to 150x200 if possible thank you =)



okie dokie.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 19, 2014)

~ Rep and Cred Please ~ 





​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 19, 2014)

Taking

24d


----------



## tears (Jun 19, 2014)

rep if taking <3



​


----------



## Santí (Jun 19, 2014)

Interesting.

This will be mine.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll take these, resize please


----------



## Sieves (Jun 19, 2014)

_randomness ~ rep appreciated _




_ //_​


----------



## Impact (Jun 19, 2014)

Taking,  resize with dotted borders?


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 19, 2014)

Taking. Resize 150x150 please. <3


----------



## JoJo (Jun 19, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Did not see anyone takes these. Gotta spread.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 19, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking. Could I have the stock as well?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2014)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> 
> ​



Can I have this one the size of my current ava?


----------



## tears (Jun 19, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I'll take these, resize please



okie dokie





Black Banana said:


> Can I have this one the size of my current ava?



okie dokie


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 19, 2014)

tears said:
			
		

> rep if taking <3


taking tobirama but do you think you could resize it to the size i have now?


----------



## Norc (Jun 19, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Taking. Resize 150x150 please. <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 20, 2014)

Resize please


taking these as well.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 20, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  resize with dotted borders?



sure, sure. sorry for the late reply, i've been out all day 



enjoy~


----------



## tears (Jun 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> taking tobirama but do you think you could resize it to the size i have now?



sure thing.





Arya Stark said:


> Resize please.



okie dokie.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 20, 2014)

can i have this 170 x170 selv? <3


----------



## Impact (Jun 20, 2014)

Sieves said:


> sure, sure. sorry for the late reply, i've been out all day
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy~



No prob, and thanks


----------



## Vasco (Jun 20, 2014)

Sieves said:


> _randomness ~ rep appreciated _
> 
> 
> 
> _ //_​



resize please


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 20, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Taking. Could I have the stock as well?



Sorry for the late reply.  I actually took the image from one of the frames of that GIF there.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 20, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> resize please



yes


----------



## Selva (Jun 20, 2014)

ℛei said:


> can i have this 170 x170 selv? <3


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 20, 2014)

gotta spread, but will rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## SLB (Jun 20, 2014)

don't think anybody took so can i get this resized to 150x200

24 hour'd so i'll rep in an hour or so


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 20, 2014)

​
I can add borders and or resize if necessary.


----------



## Impact (Jun 20, 2014)

Taking.

Edit: 24'd will rep later on.


----------



## trance (Jun 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and or resize if necessary.



Taking. 

24'd now but don't worry, I got you. :33


----------



## Sieves (Jun 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​


*not * taking, but poor ygritte


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks 

will rep soon


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 21, 2014)

rep if taking
will resize/add borders if asked





​


----------



## Chuck (Jun 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and or resize if necessary.



Stock please.


----------



## Katou (Jun 21, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> rep if taking
> will resize/add borders if asked
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> rep if taking
> will resize/add borders if asked
> 
> 
> ...



Taking and repped.


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 21, 2014)

taking


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 21, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Stock please.



Here you are:


----------



## trance (Jun 21, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> rep if taking
> will resize/add borders if asked
> 
> 
> ...



So kawaii! 

Resize please?


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 21, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> So kawaii!
> 
> Resize please?



Here ya are:


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 21, 2014)

​
Unfortunately most can't be resized to 175x250, but I can add borders if necessary.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 21, 2014)

taking Hwayee :33


----------



## Impact (Jun 21, 2014)

Taking,  can you add dotted borders?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

Rep if Taking.
Will re-size if Asked. 



​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 22, 2014)

175x250?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 175x250?



Here you go:


----------



## Blunt (Jun 22, 2014)

thanks, taking them

i just gotta figure out a way to get them to 512kb  without losing too much quality

stupid file size limit


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

Blunt said:


> thanks, taking them
> 
> i just gotta figure out a way to get them to 512kb  without losing too much quality
> 
> stupid file size limit



Oh my bad bro. I've been using a different program 'cause it's easier to resize them.

These should be good:


----------



## trance (Jun 22, 2014)

>



Oh snap! 

Taking these. 24'd but I got you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2014)

Haven't been used for 48 hours, so I'll be taking.


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 22, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can you add dotted borders?



Here you are:


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 22, 2014)

Taking. And where is it from?


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 22, 2014)

Taking if no one has taken it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 22, 2014)

taking this one.


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 22, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Taking. And where is it from?



It's Pedro and Lena (oberyn and cersei) doing a dual interview. I have the stock, but not the source video.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 22, 2014)

150x200 only. can change borders tho.



​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> 150x200 only. can change borders tho.
> 
> ​



Snagging, will rep ASAP.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 22, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> 150x200 only. can change borders tho.
> 
> 
> ​



taking           .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2014)

Mine!

Edit: Will rep as soon as I can, got to spread first!


----------



## Impact (Jun 22, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Gotta spread thanks


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

more giveaways at 


more giveaways at 

​


----------



## Kurou (Jun 22, 2014)

taking.


24hd, I'll hit you in a few hours


----------



## Blαck (Jun 22, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*



​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Snagging these:


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 22, 2014)

Rep if taking.


​


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Gin (Jun 22, 2014)

taking, will get you tomorrow


----------



## Billie (Jun 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 23, 2014)

​


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Made as an experiment with gimp. It's free.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 23, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> ​



taking

24'd atm


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 23, 2014)

​
I can add borders and or resize if necessary.


----------



## SLB (Jun 23, 2014)

taking. resize to 150x200 please?


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 23, 2014)

Moody said:


> taking. resize to 150x200 please?



Here you are:


----------



## Shizune (Jun 23, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


>



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 23, 2014)

taking.


----------



## Hebe (Jun 23, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this one, thank you very much.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 23, 2014)

taking 


nvm the other part


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Have more to give away


----------



## JoJo (Jun 23, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and or resize if necessary.



Senior   size?


----------



## Misao (Jun 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Lust (Jun 23, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​





MINE


----------



## trance (Jun 24, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and or resize if necessary.



Resize with dotted border please? :33


----------



## Sieves (Jun 24, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​


hell yes, taking ~


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 24, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Senior   size?



Here you are:





Stαrkiller said:


> Resize with dotted border please? :33



Here you are:


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​


175x250? 
And I gotta spread too >.< please remind me if I forget.


----------



## Misao (Jun 24, 2014)

Selva said:


> 175x250?
> And I gotta spread too >.< please remind me if I forget.



there you go selvy


----------



## Sieves (Jun 24, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

Sieves said:


> ​



Snagging & Repped~

EDIT: Would you be able to make them senior size and remove the border around Toph?


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 24, 2014)

Sieves said:


> ​





Taking, thanks.


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 24, 2014)

Taking bro


----------



## Gin (Jun 24, 2014)

@sieves Taking Elsa, resize please :33


----------



## Sieves (Jun 24, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Snagging & Repped~
> 
> EDIT: Would you be able to make them senior size and remove the border around Toph?





@binexus: cool. btw, gotta spread before repping you again for ace


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 24, 2014)

Frost said:


> @sieves Taking Elsa, resize please :33


no problem :33


----------



## Gin (Jun 24, 2014)

Sieves said:


> no problem :33


awesome

won't be able to rep you for a few hours, but I'll remember


----------



## Sieves (Jun 24, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Thanks bro.


yep 



Frost said:


> awesome
> 
> won't be able to rep you for a few hours, but I'll remember


sure


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

*Rep If Taking.
The only thing I can really do is remove the borders:*



​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 24, 2014)

editing last post to take this thankss


----------



## JoJo (Jun 24, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Sank     yu


----------



## SLB (Jun 24, 2014)

taking. can i get these without borders?

edit: putting the harley one back. just those two without borders if you could.

sorry for teh confusion


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

Moody said:


> taking. can i get these without borders?
> 
> edit: putting the harley one back. just those two without borders if you could.
> 
> sorry for teh confusion



I was so confuzed. xD 

Here:


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 24, 2014)

Sieves said:


> ​


Taking, thak you.:3


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 24, 2014)

Made a sig to give away.


----------



## trance (Jun 24, 2014)

Taking. :ignoramus


----------



## Jagger (Jun 24, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​


150x150, please?



BiNexus said:


> .​
> I can add borders and or resize if necessary.


Taking!


----------



## Blαck (Jun 25, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 25, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> ​



Snagging: 

24'd but I'll rep ASAP


----------



## Vasco (Jun 25, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> *Rep If Taking.
> The only thing I can really do is remove the borders:*
> 
> ​



+ rep**


----------



## Drums (Jun 25, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jun 25, 2014)

_~Rep if taking~


_​


----------



## Katou (Jun 25, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> _~Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> _​



taking


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2014)

On my phone, but taking the red knight guy.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jun 25, 2014)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 25, 2014)

Taking:


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 25, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> 
> ​




Taking, thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 25, 2014)

Can I get borderless?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 25, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> 
> ​



queen Samus 


thanks


----------



## Elias (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you    ~


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 25, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 25, 2014)

Not taking and who dis + where?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2014)

taking


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 25, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Not taking and who dis + where?



That's Sakata Gintoki (from the Gintama series). I'll leave the  here if you were curious to see that as well.


----------



## Katou (Jun 25, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


Resize and +Violet Thin line border please 




Azzrael said:


> _~Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> _​





Wallachia said:


> taking



On second thought. .I'm on phone mode..so i can't alter the size 
Resize please


----------



## trance (Jun 25, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> _~Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> _​



Resize please? :33


----------



## Katou (Jun 25, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Not taking and who dis + where?



Probably Sakata Gintoki from Gintama


----------



## Oceania (Jun 25, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



taking the one where the girl is being possessed.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 25, 2014)

^ it kind of looks like saya from blood+


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 26, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> *Rep If Taking.
> The only thing I can really do is remove the borders:*
> 
> ]​



Taking



Azzrael said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> ​




Senior size?​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's the resizes:


----------



## John Sheppard (Jun 26, 2014)

_~Rep if taking~_

​


----------



## Gin (Jun 26, 2014)

Rainbow chick is mine (on phone so can't quote)

will rep when I can


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 26, 2014)

Resize Please: 

Will rep ASAP, need to spread.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 26, 2014)

Taking

150x200?

Also, is rep/credit needed?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jun 26, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Resize Please:
> 
> Will rep ASAP, need to spread.


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 26, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Resize and +Violet Thin line border please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are:



Sorry for the wait.



Gogeta said:


> Taking
> 
> 150x200?
> 
> Also, is rep/credit needed?



Here you are:



You can choose to do one and/or the other, or neither. It's up to you.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 26, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Can I get borderless?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> Here's the resizes:



Thank you.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 27, 2014)

Rep if using. Will resize if needbe.


​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Rep if using. Will resize if needbe.
> 
> 
> ​



Taking: , could you crop/resize to 150 x 200?


----------



## Sablés (Jun 27, 2014)

Taking    .


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 27, 2014)

_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 27, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2014)

Taking:


----------



## Elias (Jun 27, 2014)

>



.......thank you.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 27, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Rep if using. Will resize if needbe.
> 
> 
> ​


Taking the third one


----------



## Gin (Jun 27, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


taking the loli with balloons


----------



## Bansai (Jun 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Sa-chan, one of the best female characters that ever existed.  
I know someone already took it, but if you don't mind I'd like to reverse search it and use the original stock.
You don't mind, by the way.


----------



## Solace (Jun 27, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



... I might cry 

I hate to ruin a perfectly good 175x250 but I'll be cropping it to 150x150 ahaha, anyway thanks and mega-repped.

edit: nevermind gotta spread


----------



## Blunt (Jun 27, 2014)

can i get this in 175x250 actually?


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



taking center jolyne


----------



## trance (Jun 27, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Resize please?


----------



## ℛei (Jun 27, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 27, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​


yes                                           .


----------



## Blunt (Jun 27, 2014)

do you have it in 175x250?


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 27, 2014)

​
I can ad borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 27, 2014)

Blunt said:


> do you have it in 175x250?





bigger one looks better lol


----------



## Blunt (Jun 27, 2014)

bless you


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 27, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Vasco (Jun 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can ad borders and/or resize if necessary.



resize pls thank you


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 27, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Taking: , could you crop/resize to 150 x 200?



Here ya go. :3






Blunt said:


> can i get this in 175x250 actually?


Here you go. :3



Can I get this in 150x150 please? :3


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 27, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> resize pls thank you



Here you are:





Rapidus Procella said:


> Here ya go. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are:


----------



## kyochi (Jun 27, 2014)

can I have this in 175x200 please?


----------



## Impact (Jun 27, 2014)

Taking,  can you resize and add dotted borders?


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 27, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can you resize and add dotted borders?



Here you are:


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 27, 2014)

kyochi said:


> can I have this in 175x200 please?


----------



## Impact (Jun 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thanks 

Edit: 24'd.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thanks~ I need to spread before I can rep you again, but I will as soon as I can.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Here ya go. :3



Thanks, repped. :33


----------



## Cord (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 28, 2014)

​


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh look, it's Sauce. 



>



Resize please?


----------



## SLB (Jun 28, 2014)

Sasuke said:
			
		

>



taking. resize please to 150x200?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Oh look, it's Sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> Resize please?







Moody said:


> taking. resize please to 150x200?


----------



## Nim (Jun 28, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



150x150 pls C:

edit: actually I habve 1000 posts now, so can I also get a 150x200 version?


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 28, 2014)

these

do you have them in 175x250?


----------



## kyochi (Jun 28, 2014)

danke


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2014)

Blunt said:


> these
> 
> do you have them in 175x250?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 28, 2014)

based marcelle


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 28, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeah              .


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2014)

mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Katou (Jun 29, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Resize please?


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 29, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Could I have these resized please


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 29, 2014)

kyochi said:


> mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



In case you wanted a resize:





Wallachia said:


> Resize please?



Here you are:





Scholzee said:


> Could I have these resized please



Here you are:


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2014)

​
Rep if taking, please
I can add borders/resize etc. if requested =)


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 29, 2014)

175x250 please


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add borders/resize etc. if requested =)



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 29, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> In case you wanted a resize:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers man


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 29, 2014)

_rep if taking_​


----------



## Elias (Jun 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> _rep if taking_​



Ffffffffuujhhhujdmd. 

Need to spread.


----------



## Impact (Jun 29, 2014)

ELIAS OMFG MY PIKACHU!!!!!!!!!!

That was supposed to be mines


----------



## Gin (Jun 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


yup


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> In case you wanted a resize:



why thank you 



			
				Scizor said:
			
		

>



thank you


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> _rep if taking_​


Taking.Thank you.:33


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2014)

​


----------



## JoJo (Jun 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> _rep if taking_​


Resize Kid and Law for me.


----------



## trance (Jun 29, 2014)

Taking. :33


Resize please?


----------



## Jagger (Jun 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> _rep if taking_​



Can you please resize the third avatar? The colour girl. I  sorry, bit I am on my phone.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 30, 2014)

Taking  . .


----------



## Vasco (Jun 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​



+ rep**


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> 175x250 please



Here you go:

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Taking:


----------



## murasex (Jun 30, 2014)

more giveaways at ​


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 30, 2014)

Made a Transparency.


----------



## murasex (Jun 30, 2014)

more giveaways at ​


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 30, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize (some of them at least) if necessary.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 1, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



rezise pl0x



Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add borders/resize etc. if requested =)



taking this too :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 1, 2014)

Taking this one.

24'd, will rep when I can.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 1, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize (some of them at least) if necessary.



Taking these


----------



## Impact (Jul 1, 2014)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> ​



Taking, thanks.

Edit: Need to spread


Nightbringer said:


> rezise pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> taking this too :33



Here you are:


----------



## SLB (Jul 1, 2014)

taking      .


----------



## Sine (Jul 1, 2014)

taking    .


----------



## trance (Jul 1, 2014)

>



Taking.


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 1, 2014)

Taking and can I get a 150x150 resize for both of them?


----------



## Sieves (Jul 1, 2014)

i'll take trunks if nobody else will


----------



## Arcana (Jul 1, 2014)

Rep if taking :33
​


----------



## Lust (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> 
> 
> 
> ​





meep mine


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> Here you go:


Thanks a lot. <3


----------



## Jagger (Jul 1, 2014)

Taking from Ares' post.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 2, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*
​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 2, 2014)

Taking.  But its way above size limit. Can I have it within the limit?


----------



## Dark (Jul 2, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​


Taking, need to spread.


----------



## Bansai (Jul 2, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> ​



Do you have this in 175x250 without border?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 2, 2014)

Gin said:


> Do you have this in 175x250 without border?



​


----------



## Bansai (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks! **


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 2, 2014)

+rep if taking. I will resize if asked. 



​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 2, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Taking.  But its way above size limit. Can I have it within the limit?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 2, 2014)

^^^ Thanks.


----------



## Vasco (Jul 2, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> G] ​
> I can add borders and/or resize (some of them at least) if necessary.






Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:*​



+ rep (after i spread)**


----------



## Kurou (Jul 2, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking roberta


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 2, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2014)

>



Taking.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 3, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Taking, repping.

EDIT:


Also taking, repping this.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 3, 2014)

Taking Souou.


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking that one.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2014)

​


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2014)

​


----------



## Elias (Jul 4, 2014)

>


\

taking. 

Resize please?


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2014)

ELIAS said:


> \
> 
> taking.
> 
> Resize please?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 4, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> ​



White and dotted borders please :33


----------



## Impact (Jul 4, 2014)

Almost missed these 

Resize please


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 4, 2014)

Ares said:


> Unfortunately someone already took the one of Heisenberg.
> 
> Here's Jesse though:



I thought it was 48 hour'd 

Thanks a lot though.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 4, 2014)

oh, this one, i just want to ask what's it from


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 4, 2014)

v cool, thanks 

free rep already in the bank for you btw bud


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Almost missed these
> 
> Resize please


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 4, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​




Could I take this one please?


----------



## Impact (Jul 4, 2014)

Sasuke said:


>



Ma dog, gotta spread


----------



## Gin (Jul 4, 2014)

oh fuck yes


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 4, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 4, 2014)

taking thanks!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 4, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



Taking this~


----------



## Stelios (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuno Knives signature gif 



gotta love that psycho :33


----------



## kyochi (Jul 4, 2014)

Ares said:
			
		

>



taking, thanks 


though do u think you could add a dotted border to the Hotaro avatar??? not really needed but would love to have :v 


EDIT: Says I gotta spread ??? who ARE YOU? DID YOU GET A NAMECHANGE O__o


----------



## Blunt (Jul 4, 2014)

kyochi said:


> taking, thanks
> 
> 
> though do u think you could add a dotted border to the Hotaro avatar??? not really needed but would love to have :v
> ...





Ares said:


> I have no clue how to do dotted borders on gifs.
> 
> Yeah, I was Hisoka.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 4, 2014)

thanks Blunto


----------



## trance (Jul 4, 2014)

>



Resize please?


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 5, 2014)

*150 x 200 Naruto avatars*

*Rep if Taking*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Jul 5, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Taking.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 5, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



MINE


----------



## Chad (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks nig. :ignoramus


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 5, 2014)

*decided to upload some more avatars,, most of these are my past avys, 
rep before taking*

​


----------



## trance (Jul 5, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> *decided to upload some more avatars,, most of these are my past avys,
> rep before taking*
> ​



Taking.

24'd right now. Will rep when not.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 5, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



taking this.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 5, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> ​



taking 



thanks


----------



## Arcana (Jul 6, 2014)

Rep if taking​


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2014)

Hm isn't this alibaba?

Taking


----------



## Arcana (Jul 6, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Hm isn't this alibaba?
> 
> Taking



Yep it's Alibaba Saluja the former prince of Balbadd


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 6, 2014)

Taking. Can I get the stock to this plus a 150x150 resize?


----------



## Arcana (Jul 6, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Taking. Can I get the stock to this plus a 150x150 resize?





Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry for the late response


----------



## Arcana (Jul 6, 2014)

Thorin said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 6, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Stock
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh no it's quite alright and thanks. Already repped. ^^;


----------



## Blαck (Jul 6, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## trance (Jul 6, 2014)

Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2014)

Snatching this


----------



## Sablés (Jul 6, 2014)

White borders pls


----------



## Blαck (Jul 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> White borders pls


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 7, 2014)

I already got my pick for the day, but I just want to know the character names of these two and what series they're from?


----------



## Firo (Jul 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:​*
> ​


Taking
Gotta spread.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 7, 2014)

taking this one thanks 


EDIT: I STILL gotta spread, I'm sorry


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 7, 2014)

rep if taking

can add/remove borders


----------



## Blunt (Jul 7, 2014)

175x250?


----------



## trance (Jul 7, 2014)

Taking mah nikka.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 7, 2014)

sorry guys, my internet went out

fucking comcast 



Blunt said:


> 175x250?






Ares said:


> Remova da borders my nyukka





for some reason, i couldn't recreate Esdese's hair color, so I just manually stripped the borders

I can give you the stock if ya want


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 7, 2014)

posting the last 4



those ones were old, so they were smaller

from this point on, they'll be 175x250


----------



## Bonly (Jul 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:​*
> ​



Thought Rapidus was grabbing this for a second buttttttttttt I'll be taking this one


----------



## Nim (Jul 7, 2014)

Hakase <3 taking

edit: can't rep for 24h :c will give it later to you!


----------



## Caelum (Jul 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​



I'll be taking this one, if it's ok. Thanks ~


----------



## ℛei (Jul 7, 2014)

sailor moon avas,cos im excited of sm new series 

;;
;;
;;
;;​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> for some reason, i couldn't recreate Esdese's hair color, so I just manually stripped the borders
> 
> I can give you the stock if ya want



Nah that's perfect brotaro.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 7, 2014)

Yup, mine.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 7, 2014)

Is it possible I could get the stock for this?


----------



## Santí (Jul 7, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​



I'm putting my mask on.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 7, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> posting the last 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking thanks pek


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## Vasco (Jul 7, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​







Halcyon said:


> rep if taking
> 
> can add/remove borders



rep +**


----------



## kyochi (Jul 7, 2014)

thaaaank u


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 7, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Is it possible I could get the stock for this?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 7, 2014)

Adorable. Taking, repping.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​


Taking. Repped already.


----------



## Firo (Jul 8, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



Taking.
Gotta spread.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 8, 2014)

taking


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

>



Taking. 

Don't worry. I *will* rep you.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 8, 2014)

just like you repped me, you damn thief


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 8, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> rep if taking
> 
> can add/remove borders





Taking this Halc


----------



## Impact (Jul 8, 2014)

Taking this, can you add dotted borders?


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 8, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking this, can you add dotted borders?


hell yes


----------



## Impact (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2014)

edit: bonly that is some serious stealthjewnigger shit right there 


Didn't see anyone snatch those, so taking. 24 hour'd but I'll rep in a little bit


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 8, 2014)

Cheers, have to spread tho


----------



## Zeno (Jul 8, 2014)

can not, will not alter
rep if taking


​


----------



## Hellblazer (Jul 8, 2014)

taking


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 8, 2014)

rep if taking


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> rep if taking



Taking Nojiko, plz senior size.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 8, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> can not, will not alter
> rep if taking
> ​


Taken and will rep.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 8, 2014)

mine  pls be patient


----------



## Gin (Jul 8, 2014)

yup


----------



## Jagger (Jul 8, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

kyochi said:


> mine  pls be patient



Hehe, it's cool. I have a mental note of two now. 

@Gin, I'm glad you found one you liked.


----------



## rice (Jul 8, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking: *
> ​



mine! thanks a bunch


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 8, 2014)

Ares said:


> Taking Nojiko, plz senior size.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 8, 2014)

rep if taking


----------



## Firo (Jul 9, 2014)

Gonna take this one..
Can you resize it to 150x200?
Gotta spread btw


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 9, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Gonna take this one..
> Can you resize it to 150x200?
> Gotta spread btw


----------



## Firo (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks        .


----------



## Vasco (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking: *
> ​



rep +
(gotta spread)



Halcyon said:


> rep if taking



resize pls


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 9, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> resize pls


----------



## ℛei (Jul 9, 2014)

;;
;;
;;
;;
,;​


----------



## Selva (Jul 9, 2014)

​


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Gin (Jul 9, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​


taking

resize pls :33


----------



## Vash (Jul 9, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;
> 
> ,​





Selva said:


> ​



ty                both ~


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## Selva (Jul 9, 2014)

Frost said:


> taking
> 
> resize pls :33


----------



## Firo (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:*​



Stealing Taking this.
24'd atm.


----------



## Nim (Jul 9, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​



Taking  thank you!


----------



## Gin (Jul 9, 2014)

Selva said:


>


wonderful, much appreciated


----------



## Solace (Jul 9, 2014)

Selva giveaway your avatar because dhfakfasf


----------



## kyochi (Jul 9, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>




deleting everything else to take these  


gotta spread for you tho, rei bear


----------



## Zeno (Jul 9, 2014)

some leftovers
cannot/will not alter
rep if taking please

​


----------



## murasex (Jul 9, 2014)

more giveaways at ​


----------



## Ceria (Jul 9, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> posting the last 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Yusuke


----------



## Shanks (Jul 9, 2014)

Latest edition of the Cute Asian Girl FC favorites. *Will Rep+ if take:*


​


----------



## trance (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't resist, m8. Gotta have it.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 9, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> some leftovers
> cannot/will not alter
> rep if taking please
> ​


claimed


----------



## Slacker (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll take this.


----------



## SLB (Jul 10, 2014)

taking      .


----------



## Shizune (Jul 10, 2014)

taking thx


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## Gin (Jul 10, 2014)

mein


----------



## Bansai (Jul 10, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2014)

Gin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Resize Please, +Repped


----------



## Bansai (Jul 10, 2014)

Ares said:


> Resize Please, +Repped



Sure thing.

​


----------



## Shanks (Jul 10, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> some leftovers
> cannot/will not alter
> rep if taking please
> 
> ​



Taking this and +rep


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 10, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



150x150 plus dotted border, pretty please? :33


----------



## Shanks (Jul 10, 2014)

*1st lot of Giveaway*

*+rep* if take:



2.
​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 10, 2014)

Ares said:


>



Taking. Will rep when possible.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 10, 2014)

More Giveaways* +rep *if take.






​


----------



## Kanki (Jul 10, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> More Giveaways* +rep *if take.
> [/URL]
> ]



Taking, Thanks!


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2014)

>



Taking. Thanks, m8.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 10, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Taking, Thanks!





Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Thanks, m8.



fantastic choice and updated below:

==


----------



## Zeno (Jul 11, 2014)

Stop spamming the thread. Don't post shit more than once. And stop using a whole line for a single avatar.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 11, 2014)

Taking will rep


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Can I have this in senior size please?


----------



## Bansai (Jul 11, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> 150x150 plus dotted border, pretty please? :33


There you go.

​


Arcana said:


> Taking will rep


You already did. Need a resize?



Vae said:


> Can I have this in senior size please?


Sure thing man.

​


----------



## Sieves (Jul 11, 2014)

_rep appreciated ~ thank you
one can never have enough one piece... or dean _

​


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2014)

Sieves said:


> _rep appreciated ~ thank you
> one can never have enough one piece... or dean _
> ​



Taking Zoro. Can I just have a resize?


----------



## Chuck (Jul 11, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking Zoro. Can I just have a resize?



ofc, no worries


----------



## Solace (Jul 11, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:*​



sweet jesus, could I get these in 150x150? 

nvm I can do that myself - thank you

edit gotta spread


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2014)

Sieves said:


> ofc, no worries



Thanks. 


Damnit. Back up to three again.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 11, 2014)

Sieves said:


> _rep appreciated ~ thank you
> one can never have enough one piece... or dean _​


Taking thx.

+rep


----------



## Zooted (Jul 11, 2014)

Taking thx, repped


----------



## Selva (Jul 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 11, 2014)

_*~ Reminder ~*_​

Hey, guys, quick note here. Remember you can only post your work. If you take someone's else work from another site and just crop and resize it, you cannot say it's yours, so don't do it

Thank you ​


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Gin (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll take the watermelon chick with no border

sankyu


----------



## Elias (Jul 11, 2014)

>



finallyyyyyyy.

You have returned.

Thanks

edit:
Also, resize pls?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Krippy (Jul 11, 2014)

Resize mane


----------



## Impact (Jul 11, 2014)

Taking these, can I get the second resized with rounded borders?


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 11, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking these, can I get the second resized with rounded borders?


----------



## Sieves (Jul 11, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Resize mane





by the by your set is glorious


----------



## Impact (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks, gotta spread.


----------



## Dark (Jul 11, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 11, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​






Taking, thanks.


----------



## Meia (Jul 11, 2014)

Taking                                                   .


----------



## Shanks (Jul 11, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> 
> ​*



Taking chick in centre. +rep.

Hard to edit quote due to iphoning.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 11, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



dare da?! K-KAMI SAMA OMAE ?!!1 TAKINGGGGgggggeee


----------



## Kurou (Jul 11, 2014)

taking


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 11, 2014)

Taking.              .


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 11, 2014)

Taking.**


----------



## trance (Jul 12, 2014)

Resize please?


Taking.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 12, 2014)

taking, thanks


----------



## Jagger (Jul 12, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> .
> ..​


Resize, please?


----------



## kyochi (Jul 12, 2014)

^ Starkiller just picked the third avatar two posts above you m8


----------



## Blαck (Jul 12, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Austin (Jul 12, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> ​



taking the slutty elsa


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

Taking these


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 13, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2014)

Taking:



I'm on my phone so I can't tell what size they are but if they're not senior can you please resize them to senior?


----------



## Jagger (Jul 13, 2014)

Edit: Oh, come on...



Resize, please.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 13, 2014)

Ares said:


> Taking:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my phone so I can't tell what size they are but if they're not senior can you please resize them to senior?


 



Jagger said:


> Edit: Oh, come on...
> 
> 
> 
> Resize, please.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



Resize please? :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please? :33


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, m8.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 13, 2014)

Rep if taking​


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Rep if taking​



Why do people release quality avas when I'm 24'd?


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 13, 2014)

Taking. Thanks bro.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 13, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Not taking. Just want to comment great avatar, espscially the Goku one. + rep.


----------



## Solace (Jul 13, 2014)

rep if you're feeling the nichijou

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:

​*


----------



## Mochi (Jul 13, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Monochrome (Jul 13, 2014)

☆Edit.☆

Deleted because mod says so ​


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jul 13, 2014)

ane said:


>




I like these two.




Yorie said:


> ☆Current Season: Tokyo Ghoul, Love Stage (+ Hyouka)☆
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​




And this one.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 13, 2014)

>




yesssssssssss danke


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 13, 2014)

☆Edit.☆

Deleted because mod says so ​


----------



## Lust (Jul 13, 2014)

minnnnnnneeeeeeee


----------



## Zooted (Jul 13, 2014)

Taking Thx


----------



## ℛei (Jul 14, 2014)

mine

thanks ane <3

must spread tho ;________;


----------



## Bansai (Jul 14, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:



*​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 14, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> 
> *​



Taking these two.

*EDIT:* 24'd, will rep when I can.

*EDIT #2:* Had to spread, got 24'd again.


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 14, 2014)

Guess I was beaten to the punch. :/ xD


----------



## trance (Jul 14, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Resize please?


----------



## Bansai (Jul 14, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?



Sure thing, but if you forget to rep or entirely forget that you claimed them in the first place this time, I'm going to stick these two up your ass. 

​


----------



## Impact (Jul 14, 2014)

Taking these, Risize the last with rounded borders please


----------



## Alicia (Jul 14, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> *​



taking this, can't rep atm


----------



## Lezu (Jul 14, 2014)

Resize please ?


----------



## Bansai (Jul 14, 2014)

Lezu said:


> Resize please ?



Sure thing, man. 

​


----------



## Meia (Jul 14, 2014)

Taking                                                               .


----------



## murasex (Jul 14, 2014)

more giveaways at ​


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 14, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 14, 2014)

is this Kaneki ???


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

kyochi said:


> is this Kaneki ???





Yes


----------



## kyochi (Jul 14, 2014)

thEN I AM DELETING MY LAST POST 


taking that one, pls resize Nexus!


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 14, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​


Taking. **

*EDIT:* Had to spread, got 24'd.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Stock please.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2014)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 15, 2014)

kyochi said:


> thEN I AM DELETING MY LAST POST
> 
> 
> taking that one, pls resize Nexus!



Here you are:





Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 15, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking this one, thanks :3


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 15, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 15, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​





Taking, thanks.


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



Resize please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Chad (Jul 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2014)

Taking kimblee


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



Thanks, mate.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 15, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​


Taking. Thank you.:3


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 15, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



Taking Homura. Could I have the stock as well?

*EDIT:* Still 24'd. The struggle is real.


----------



## Chad (Jul 15, 2014)

No worries dawg.

And here:


----------



## Blαck (Jul 16, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Kurou (Jul 16, 2014)

not a fan of AT but this is cool


taking


edit 24hd



I'll hit you in a bit


----------



## Shanks (Jul 16, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Nice banners. Especially the SSJ4 avatars. Not taking but + rep for the cool avatars


----------



## Gin (Jul 16, 2014)

taking, will rep later today


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Vasco (Jul 16, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​




resize pls
**


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 16, 2014)

taking


----------



## Impact (Jul 16, 2014)

Taking dis.


----------



## Chad (Jul 16, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 16, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.

EDIT: Could you resize bro?


----------



## Chad (Jul 16, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> Taking the Kimblee avatar. Thanks.





Blunt said:


> Taking kimblee


----------



## Dark (Jul 16, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> resize pls
> **


----------



## Santí (Jul 16, 2014)

Much obliged.


----------



## Chad (Jul 17, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 17, 2014)

resize dis fo me plss


----------



## Chad (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​




Can't let a Mustang avatar get away from me. Taking & thanks.


----------



## Solace (Jul 17, 2014)

do you have the stock for this brilliance


----------



## Selva (Jul 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Jul 17, 2014)

Taking,  can you add dotted borders pls?


----------



## Selva (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Monochrome (Jul 17, 2014)

☆miscellaneous Stuff☆






☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Katou (Jul 17, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking pek


----------



## Impact (Jul 17, 2014)

This caught my eye, taking.

Can you add dotted borders by chance?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 17, 2014)

Solace said:


> do you have the stock for this brilliance


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 17, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can you add dotted borders by chance?



Hai desu:


----------



## Impact (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks, 24'd atm.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 17, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking. thanks.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 17, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Dark (Jul 17, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking, thank you!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 17, 2014)

taking this, mucho thanks


----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2014)

taking these


----------



## kyochi (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks! 



			
				Selva/Yorie said:
			
		

>



taking :WOW


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Solace (Jul 18, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



taking, gracias


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 18, 2014)

Make them look good for either avatar, signature, or both please.


----------



## Hero (Jul 18, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



The red avatar is so captivating. Can I have that in 175 x 250?


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 18, 2014)

t0xeus said:


> Make them look good for either avatar, signature, or both please.



Wrong Thread, please request .



Kai Jr. said:


> ​



Taking. Please resize 150 x150, because I'm a regular member. Thank you.


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 18, 2014)

☆miscellaneous Stuff☆






☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Alicia (Jul 18, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous Stuff☆
> 
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



taking dis


----------



## Sunako (Jul 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 18, 2014)

Taking


----------



## SLB (Jul 18, 2014)

taking       .


----------



## Bansai (Jul 18, 2014)

Sunako said:


> ​



Do you have this in 175x250?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 18, 2014)

taking


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 18, 2014)

Yorie said:


> Taking. Please resize 150 x150, because I'm a regular member. Thank you.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Firo (Jul 18, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Lezu (Jul 18, 2014)

Grabbing this one.


----------



## trance (Jul 18, 2014)

Resize please?


----------



## Elias (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks.

Also, that one avatar with the sword dude, what anime is that from?


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 18, 2014)

eliaS said:


> Also, that one avatar with the sword dude, what anime is that from?



I hope it's allowed to answer, because these are not my avatars.

The Anime is .



Kai Jr. said:


>


Awesome. Thank you very much ♥


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 18, 2014)

eliaS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Also, that one avatar with the sword dude, what anime is that from?








Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Impact (Jul 18, 2014)

Fuckin beautiful 

Taking these


----------



## Nim (Jul 18, 2014)

Didn't watch the anime yet but the avatar is cute C: taking!


----------



## Arcana (Jul 18, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.





Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous Stuff☆
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



Taking these two 150 x150 pls


----------



## Araragi (Jul 18, 2014)

Sunako said:


> ​



thanks



Sasuke said:


> ​



senior size plz


----------



## Selva (Jul 18, 2014)

Hero said:


> The red avatar is so captivating. Can I have that in 175 x 250?


----------



## Dark (Jul 18, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



What anime is this from? Is it Shaman King?


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2014)

​
rep and cred is optional


----------



## Hero (Jul 18, 2014)

omg thank you

Will wear it soon


----------



## Chad (Jul 18, 2014)

Taking. ty


----------



## Solace (Jul 18, 2014)

starr said:


> ​
> rep and cred is optional



wait this is the pinnacle of perfection bye (taking)


----------



## Chad (Jul 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Jagger (Jul 18, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> .​


Resize, please. 



Yorie said:


> ☆rep if taking, please☆​


Resize, please.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 19, 2014)

I really can't alter these so please don't ask
rep if taking, thank you
spot the joke avatar




​


----------



## Dark (Jul 19, 2014)

Can resize and or add borders.​


----------



## Marcο (Jul 19, 2014)

ty

will rep when able


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2014)

Taking, can you add dotted borders and resize?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 19, 2014)

taking


EDIT: fuck


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2014)

looooooooooooloooooool.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 19, 2014)

Dark said:


> [
> 
> Can resize and or add borders.​





Sasuke said:


> ​





Astral said:


> ​


+rep

Will do the rest after 24hrs




Char said:


> I really can't alter these so please don't ask
> rep if taking, thank you
> spot the joke avatar
> ​





BiNexus said:


> [​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.





Kai Jr. said:


> ​





Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous Stuff☆
> 
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​





Sunako said:


> ​



Not taking, but just want to comment that these guys all deserve lots of reps


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​





Char said:


> ​





Dark said:


> ​



Taking, Sauce/Dark can you guys resize please? :33

EDIT; Have to spread for you Sauce.


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 19, 2014)

Taking this for another forum, hope that's OK. 


+rep.


----------



## Dark (Jul 19, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, can you add dotted borders and resize?







Sabo said:


> +rep







Ares said:


> Taking, Sauce/Dark can you guys resize please? :33
> 
> EDIT; Have to spread for you Sauce.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 19, 2014)

Dark said:


> Can resize and or add borders.​


Taking and resize them please. Can you also add a border? Dosen't matter which style.


----------



## Simon (Jul 19, 2014)

rep~​


----------



## Krippy (Jul 19, 2014)

Resize?


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks,


----------



## Gin (Jul 19, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


*sigh*

downsize please


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 19, 2014)

+rep if taking. I can resize/add borders for those who request it


​


----------



## Dark (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucrecia said:


> Taking and resize them please. Can you also add a border? Dosen't matter which style.


 




Krippy said:


> Resize?


----------



## Hero (Jul 19, 2014)

Quoting so I can find this later.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2014)

Taking. Thank you.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 19, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Taking these two 150 x150 pls



Here you are:


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> +rep if taking. I can resize/add borders for those who request it
> 
> 
> ​



Taking Emma. 

Rep is given.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 20, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking Link.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 20, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> ​



taking, but I have to spread first before I can rep


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 20, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​



taking. thanks :33


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 20, 2014)

Taking. Thanks man!


----------



## SLB (Jul 20, 2014)

taking   .


----------



## trance (Jul 20, 2014)

Taking. Already repped.


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 20, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​




taking this and repped 

Blacknite these are fantastic my friend


----------



## trance (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucasia said:


> taking this and repped
> 
> Blacknite these are fantastic my friend



Someone already took the Link avi. 



TheEndAll said:


> Taking Link.


----------



## Impact (Jul 20, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> Taking Link.





Lucasia said:


> taking this and repped
> 
> Blacknite these are fantastic my friend



TheEnd already took it, although he should have just quoted the picture itself like you did.


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 20, 2014)

I will take it......for future reference


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 20, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​


Taking. Thank you. :33


----------



## Arcana (Jul 20, 2014)

Taking this


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 20, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please.


----------



## Dark (Jul 20, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I looked up the original stock for this for future use if you don't mind. 

Need to spread.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 20, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 20, 2014)

taking


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 20, 2014)

Rep if taking; will resize/add stuffs if asked. I have the stocks too, so if anyone wants them, just ask. :3



​


----------



## Impact (Jul 20, 2014)

Mine 

Can you add dotted borders?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 20, 2014)

​


----------



## trance (Jul 21, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Resize with dotted borders please?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2014)

takin dis



apparently i need to spread


----------



## Gin (Jul 21, 2014)

thank god I wasn't too late to snag this 

will rep tomorrow


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 21, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize with dotted borders please?


----------



## trance (Jul 21, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Thanks! 

24'd now. Will rep when not.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2014)

+rep if take:

still new to this, so any support will be very much appreciated.




​


----------



## Lezu (Jul 21, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Resize pls.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 21, 2014)

Lezu said:


> Resize pls.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jul 21, 2014)

I like this one. Taking + rep.


----------



## Selva (Jul 21, 2014)

​


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 21, 2014)

Taking.**


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Not taking it, but is this Ace?


----------



## Gin (Jul 21, 2014)

taking, resize pls

that's the blue haired girl eating the apple btw ._.


----------



## Impact (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn, takin these can you resize with dotted borders?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 21, 2014)

mine if I can take it?


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 21, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Mine
> 
> Can you add dotted borders?





There ya go!


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 21, 2014)

taking. thanks.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 21, 2014)

mine

also do you have a stock link for that? wondering who the artist is and if he has more stuff 

edit: nvm found it


----------



## Elias (Jul 21, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​







Resize please? And can I have the stock for the naruto one?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 21, 2014)

Sabo said:


> +rep if take:
> 
> still new to this, so any support will be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...



I'll take these.


----------



## Selva (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> Not taking it, but is this Ace?


No. Just a random girl.



Frost said:


> taking, resize pls


 



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Damn, takin these can you resize with dotted borders?


 





Kurou said:


> mine if I can take it?


Sure xD




eliaS said:


> Resize please? And can I have the stock for the naruto one?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> I like this one. Taking + rep.





TheEndAll said:


> Taking.**





Thunder said:


> I'll take these.


The EndAll took the girl already, but you can still take Kuzan. 


B Rabbit said:


> I'll take the last one.
> 
> 
> Will rep you when I can.




Thanks for all your support. Much appreciated!


----------



## Kurou (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you. I'm 24hd, I'll hit you as soon as I can :33


----------



## Impact (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Selva


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 21, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​


Taking. Thank you. :33


----------



## Tray (Jul 21, 2014)

Sunako said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Solace (Jul 22, 2014)

SELVA HAS THE BEST SHIT AND EVERYONE TOOK IT ALL GOD DAMN IT


----------



## Vasco (Jul 22, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



resize please


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



You need to let a girl know when you're going to post avas 
All the ones I wanted are gone


----------



## Shanks (Jul 22, 2014)

+rep if taking

I can resize, add border, etc.





​


----------



## Shanks (Jul 22, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 22, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> resize please



Here you are:


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 22, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 22, 2014)

resize please


----------



## Jagger (Jul 23, 2014)

Resize, please?


----------



## trance (Jul 23, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 23, 2014)

kyochi said:


> resize please


 



Jagger said:


> Resize, please?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 23, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> ​*



Taking this

Need to spread


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

*@ Selva* - taking these if still available. Mind if i can have the stock also?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

^ thx, just 1st one then.


----------



## Selva (Jul 23, 2014)

Sabo said:


> *@ Selva* - taking these if still available. Mind if i can have the stock also?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 24, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Impact (Jul 24, 2014)

Mine


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 24, 2014)

​
I can add borders if necessary.


----------



## trance (Jul 24, 2014)

Taking. Already repped.

Thank you, BiNexus.


----------



## Tray (Jul 24, 2014)

Taking this


----------



## kyochi (Jul 24, 2014)

BiNexus said:


>



mine


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 24, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Resize pls


Taking 


Taking

will rep all asap


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2014)

Taking this. Mind if I get stock also?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> Resize pls


 



Sabo said:


> Taking this. Mind if I get stock also?


----------



## trance (Jul 24, 2014)

Resize please?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2014)

Being studying youtube videos and working really hard over the last two days to keep up with you guy. I hope they are okay.

*Reps are optional and any feedback will be much appreciated.Can add border, resize, etc*



​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Thank you.

24'd. Will rep when not.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 25, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​


yes                              good


----------



## Chad (Jul 25, 2014)

Just a few

​


----------



## Solace (Jul 25, 2014)

Astral said:


> Just a few​



beyond cute, taking thank you!


----------



## Arcana (Jul 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 25, 2014)

Taking this.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 25, 2014)

Arcana said:


> ​



Taking this, could I get the stock as well?


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2014)

Took. Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Firo (Jul 25, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking this, could I get the stock as well?


----------



## Arcana (Jul 25, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking this, could I get the stock as well?



Thanks Law 
I also have the render version


----------



## Kurou (Jul 26, 2014)

taking

ill need to spread


----------



## Shanks (Jul 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Revolution (Jul 26, 2014)

^

OMG!  pek

I LOVE all those Naruto girls.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> ^
> 
> OMG!  pek
> 
> I LOVE all those Naruto girls.



Thx man. I love your sasuke Ava more, lol.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

Taking these.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 27, 2014)

taking! Thanks Will rep once Im not 24d


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Firo (Jul 27, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​


Can you resize this please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 27, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Can you resize this please?


----------



## Firo (Jul 27, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 27, 2014)

Taking. Resize 150x150 please. Also, if you could, can I get the stock/render link as well? Many thanks. <3


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 27, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Taking. Resize 150x150 please. Also, if you could, can I get the stock/render link as well? Many thanks. <3


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks :33


----------



## Bansai (Jul 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Selva (Jul 27, 2014)

​


----------



## ℛei (Jul 27, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



mineeee
resize plz <3


----------



## Bansai (Jul 27, 2014)

ℛei said:


> mineeee
> resize plz <3



Sure thing 

​


----------



## ℛei (Jul 27, 2014)

thankssss


----------



## Gin (Jul 27, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​


mines


----------



## kyochi (Jul 27, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



thank you, my queen @____@


----------



## Elias (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks          :3


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 27, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​






Taking, thanks!


----------



## JoJo (Jul 27, 2014)

This one is really nice. Thanks.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 27, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



I'll take this one.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 27, 2014)

reminds me of femshep :33 

taking thank you miss


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 27, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> reminds me of femshep :33
> 
> taking thank you miss


Unfortunately for you,


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks                                .


----------



## Misao (Jul 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Misao (Jul 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Elias (Jul 27, 2014)

Taking       .


----------



## Salad (Jul 27, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​





Taking and re-sizing.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 27, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Taking this. I'll resize myself.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 27, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​





Misao said:


> ​




mineeeee thanks <3


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll be taking these two. <3 Resize in 150x150 size please. <3


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> I'll be taking these two. <3 Resize in 150x150 size please. <3


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​





Selva said:


> ​


༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ gib sssstocks pls ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 28, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ gib sssstocks pls ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ



༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## kyochi (Jul 28, 2014)

editing last post to take this one, thanks


----------



## Selva (Jul 28, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ gib sssstocks pls ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jul 28, 2014)

Taking + rep


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*


​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



taking, will rep asap


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Taking + rep



thx. Updated posts   #1363 with more avas.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

Why not. Taking, + rep, resized and wearing!


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 29, 2014)

​


----------



## trance (Jul 29, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Resize please?

Edit: Sorry. Meant these two.


----------



## Impact (Jul 29, 2014)

Taking, can you add dotted borders and resize?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 29, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?
> 
> Edit: Sorry. Meant these two.


 



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, can you add dotted borders and resize?


----------



## Impact (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, they look great


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 29, 2014)

Taking these.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 29, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>


Thank you!

Excuse how belated my rep was, but I was gone.


----------



## trance (Jul 29, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Thanks a million! 

Gotta spread.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 29, 2014)

;
;
;
;​


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 29, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.

edit: need to spread

---------------------




​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 29, 2014)

takin dis money


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 29, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​


Taking.       .


----------



## Shanks (Jul 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Shanks (Jul 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Selva (Jul 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Shanks (Jul 30, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



Taking. Can I have the stocks also?


----------



## Selva (Jul 30, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Taking. Can I have the stocks also?


----------



## Blur (Jul 30, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Thanks                .


----------



## Impact (Jul 30, 2014)

This is lovely,  can you resize please?


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 30, 2014)

Mine <3 Can I get a 150x150 resize? :3


----------



## Araragi (Jul 30, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Selva-chan knows my weakness to bespectacled beauties
resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Jul 30, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



resize please  and I gotta spread


----------



## Selva (Jul 30, 2014)

Blur said:


> Thanks.


 



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> This is lovely,  can you resize please?


 



Rapidus said:


> Mine <3 Can I get a 150x150 resize? :3


 



Aladdin said:


> Selva-chan knows my weakness to bespectacled beauties
> resize pls


 



kyochi said:


> resize please  and I gotta spread


----------



## Meia (Jul 30, 2014)

Resize pls. 
All these avies are beautiful.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 30, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 30, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Glorious 
Can I get this one resized pls?


----------



## Elias (Jul 30, 2014)

resize please     .

Also, need to spread.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2014)

yesssssssssss


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Glorious
> Can I get this one resized pls?



Here you are:



I had to cut a few frames from the end, to fit the filesize limit.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 30, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Could I have the stocks for these?


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 30, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Could I have the stocks for these?



Here you are:

 + .

.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 31, 2014)

repost 
do not rep nor credit  

​


----------



## Marcο (Jul 31, 2014)

taking, resize?


----------



## kyochi (Jul 31, 2014)

m-my queen 


​


----------



## Selva (Jul 31, 2014)

Meia said:


> Resize pls.
> All these avies are beautiful.


 



Thank you <3



elias said:


> resize please     .
> 
> Also, need to spread.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 31, 2014)

Marcο said:


> taking, resize?



Here you are:


----------



## Meia (Jul 31, 2014)

Selva said:


> Thank you <3



Thank you, will rep when I'm no longer 24d.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2014)

Taking these yo.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 31, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 31, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking. 

Will rep ASAP


----------



## Firo (Jul 31, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 31, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2014)

taking these

have to spread


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 31, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



resize please


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 31, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 31, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> resize please



Here you are:


----------



## Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

Awwwwwww yis, resize with thin black borders


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 31, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Awwwwwww yis, resize with thin black borders



Here you are:


----------



## Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

Noic! Thanks


----------



## Shanks (Jul 31, 2014)

*I can resize, add border etc. + rep if take. And feedback will be much appreciated also*



​


----------



## Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> Taking this.



St Jimmy already took that one


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 1, 2014)

A few extras:
​


----------



## Gin (Aug 1, 2014)

yussssssssssssss

resize and stock pls, will rep later today :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 1, 2014)

Frost said:


> yussssssssssssss
> 
> resize and stock pls, will rep later today :33


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 1, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> A few extras:
> ​





Taking, thanks.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 2, 2014)

I've made a bunch of summer sets some months ago and I'm afraid no one is going to use them anyway sooo I'll have them giveaway~


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 2, 2014)

Already repped. Thank you.


----------



## trance (Aug 2, 2014)

Princess Ivy said:


> I've made a bunch of summer sets some months ago and I'm afraid no one is going to use them anyway sooo I'll have them giveaway~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking the third set. Thanks!


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 2, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
I Can Resize/Add Borders:

​*


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2014)

taking


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 2, 2014)

Ares said:


> *​*



Taking this one. Could I have the stock as well, please?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 2, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking this one. Could I have the stock as well, please?



Here ch00 go:


----------



## Jagger (Aug 2, 2014)

Taking, need to spread, though.

And resize, please?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2014)

Sunako said:


> ​


I'll be taking this.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2014)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> 
> 
> ​



I'm gonna take this.


----------



## Solace (Aug 2, 2014)

Sunako said:


> ​



do you have the slightest idea who they are omg


----------



## Selva (Aug 2, 2014)

Solace said:


> do you have the slightest idea who they are omg


Mariano Di Vaio and Liam Dean


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 2, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Taking, need to spread, though.
> 
> And resize, please?



Sorry for the delay, just got to my laptop.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 2, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Borders:*


​


----------



## Jagger (Aug 2, 2014)

Here I am again, taking people's avatars. :ignoramus Resize, please?



I owe you a rep, hisoka.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 2, 2014)

*Sakura Chiyo from "Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun"*

*Rep/Cred if taking*

​


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 2, 2014)

150x200 with dotted borders please.


----------



## Firo (Aug 2, 2014)

Taking. Can your resize for me?


----------



## Lyanna (Aug 4, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Resize and dotted borders plz :33



BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Taking these 

thanks <3


----------



## Arcana (Aug 4, 2014)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine. <3 resize 150x150 please. <3


----------



## Arcana (Aug 4, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Mine. <3 resize 150x150 please. <3


Here you go :33


----------



## Shanks (Aug 4, 2014)

​


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 4, 2014)

Taking, 
can you VM me the resize (150x200) for this please,


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 4, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~
*
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 4, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~
*
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 4, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~
*
​


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 4, 2014)

Testing some things out 


​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 4, 2014)

Thorin said:


> resize please


----------



## Nim (Aug 4, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 4, 2014)

Nim said:


> resize pls


----------



## Nim (Aug 4, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>



Thank you <3


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 4, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> Resize and dotted borders plz :33







Tsubomii said:


> ​





Taking these. Could I have the stocks, too?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 4, 2014)

Not claimed

Mine now reetwhy

Thank you


----------



## Dark (Aug 4, 2014)

​


----------



## trance (Aug 4, 2014)

Resize please?


----------



## Dark (Aug 4, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Vasco (Aug 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Testing some things out
> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



resize pls thank you**


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 4, 2014)

​


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 4, 2014)

Taking                  .


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Borders:*

​


----------



## Gin (Aug 4, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​





Ares said:


> ​


kwalityxkwality

taking

oh and resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 4, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking these. Could I have the stocks, too?


----------



## Impact (Aug 4, 2014)

Taking resize pls.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 4, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> kwalityxkwality
> 
> taking
> 
> oh and resize pls


 



Tsubomii said:


>


----------



## murasex (Aug 4, 2014)

more giveaways at ​


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 4, 2014)

can I get a 150x200 resize for this please?



a thousand gratitudes


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2014)

Lucasia said:


> can I get a 150x200 resize for this please?
> 
> 
> 
> a thousand gratitudes





You probably mistakenly posted this in the giveaways, but next time you should use the request thread. :33


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 4, 2014)

Ares said:


> You probably mistakenly posted this in the giveaways, but next time you should use the request thread. :33



yeah my bad I just realised this was the giveaways 

but thanks, reps for both of you once I can


----------



## Dark (Aug 5, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking resize pls.


----------



## Lezu (Aug 5, 2014)

Resize pls.


----------



## Dark (Aug 5, 2014)

Lezu said:


> Resize pls.


----------



## Impact (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 5, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> resize pls thank you**



Here you are:





♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking resize pls.



Here you are:


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 5, 2014)

*shameless double post *




​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking this. Can you resize and add a dotted border?


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 5, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Taking this. Can you resize and add a dotted border?



Here you are:


----------



## Blunt (Aug 5, 2014)

taking this

i'll have somebody rep you for it since apparently i still need to spread


----------



## Krippy (Aug 5, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​



Resize       ?


----------



## SLB (Aug 5, 2014)

resize please?


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 5, 2014)

MOODY said:


> resize please?



Here you are:


----------



## Jagger (Aug 6, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​


Resize, please?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Borders:*

​


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 6, 2014)

Taking this one. Thanks.


----------



## Firo (Aug 6, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking
> Can Resize/Add Borders:*​



Taking.
Gotta spread.
Can you resize btw?


----------



## Lezu (Aug 6, 2014)

Resize pls .


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 6, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



Taking. Resize w/ dotted borders and the stock, please.


Gotta spread for you, of course.


----------



## Dark (Aug 6, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Resize       ?


 



Jagger said:


> Resize, please?


----------



## Chad (Aug 6, 2014)

Uchihahahahaha

​


----------



## Chuck (Aug 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 6, 2014)

Too lazy to go find more stocks.
​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 6, 2014)

*Can add border and resize. + Rep if take*

​


----------



## Jagger (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you, but I'm 24'd.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Borders:*

​


----------



## Imagine (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes                . 24'd atm


----------



## Impact (Aug 6, 2014)

Imagine you bitch


----------



## Imagine (Aug 6, 2014)

.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 6, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



Taking Dio. Can I get dotted borders + the stock brocacho?

Gonna be a while before I give you all the rep I owe you though.


----------



## Matador (Aug 6, 2014)

Taking. 

Resize/dotted border if possible


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking Dio. Can I get dotted borders + the stock brocacho?
> 
> Gonna be a while before I give you all the rep I owe you though.







Just make me some quality Ban/King avis from NnT and we'll call it even. 



N said:


> Taking.
> 
> Resize/dotted border if possible


----------



## Selva (Aug 6, 2014)

Some Free! <3









​


----------



## Matador (Aug 6, 2014)

Very punctual

Thanks


----------



## OodboO (Aug 6, 2014)

Giving away a Senior Avatar.


For rep if possible, but not obligatory. :33


----------



## Elias (Aug 6, 2014)

Taking. 2 cute


----------



## Arcana (Aug 6, 2014)

*Rep If Taking*



​


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 6, 2014)

Taking this.


----------



## Firo (Aug 6, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
*
Bored so I gave it a shot
​


----------



## Impact (Aug 6, 2014)

Mine.


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 6, 2014)

Lezu said:


> Resize pls .



Here you are:


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2014)

mine. repped.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 6, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you


----------



## Shanks (Aug 7, 2014)

​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 7, 2014)

,,,
,,
,,​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 7, 2014)

,,
,,


----------



## Sablés (Aug 7, 2014)

Taking will rep later

resize to senior please.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Borders:*

​


----------



## Dark (Aug 7, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ,,
> ,,



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking
> Can Resize/Add Borders:*
> 
> ​



150x200 dotted border please


----------



## ℛei (Aug 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Taking will rep later
> 
> resize to senior please.



;


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 7, 2014)

Taking. Resize for 150x150 with a solid cyan 1px border border pl0x. <3


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2014)

saikyou said:


> 150x200 dotted border please







Rapidus said:


> Taking. Resize for 150x150 with a solid cyan 1px border border pl0x. <3





Sorry, wasn't too sure which Cyan you wanted so I made one of each.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Aug 7, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ,,
> ,,



Could you provide the stock for the Marie Avatar?


----------



## ℛei (Aug 7, 2014)

im sorry usually after making avas i dont save stocks


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> Could you provide the stock for the Marie Avatar?



Assuming you mean the Persona Marie, here:


----------



## Hack Snyder (Aug 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> Assuming you mean the Persona Marie, here:



Ah yes. Thank you!


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 7, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 7, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 7, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 7, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks  
Edit: need to spread first + 150x200 please, cant even see the sizes on phone...


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 7, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Taking, thanks
> Edit: need to spread first + 150x200 please, cant even see the sizes on phone...


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry, wasn't too sure which Cyan you wanted so I made one of each. [/quote]

Thanks. <3


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 7, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Aug 7, 2014)

Taking,  can you resize?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2014)

taking this

i'm gonna go spread, brb


----------



## Sablés (Aug 7, 2014)

stock for this?


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 7, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can you resize?



Here you are:







Sabl?s said:


> stock for this?





If it still gives you the site hosting error message, just refresh the page.


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks. **


----------



## Impact (Aug 7, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks,  gotta spread.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Borders:*

​


----------



## Dark (Aug 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Prototype (Aug 8, 2014)

150x200 w/ a dotted border, please? Also, who is this?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2014)

Blackout said:


> 150x200 w/ a dotted border, please? Also, who is this?





I have no clue who she is.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2014)

taking this one


----------



## Tray (Aug 8, 2014)

Sabo said:


> ​


Taking. 150 x 200?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2014)

Tray said:


> Taking. 150 x 200?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize and or add border.*


​


----------



## Sauce (Aug 8, 2014)

*Rep if take - Can resize​*

​


----------



## Prototype (Aug 8, 2014)

Ares said:


> I have no clue who she is.



Thank you .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Table (Aug 9, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> *Rep if take - Can resize​*
> [/IMG]​



I'll take these, thanks :3


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 9, 2014)

Sabo said:


> *+Rep if take. Can resize and or add border.*
> ​



resize please


----------



## Blαck (Aug 9, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*



​


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2014)

>



Dotted borders please?


----------



## Firo (Aug 9, 2014)

​Taking.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> resize please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Aug 9, 2014)

Taking these, thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 9, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​




MEIN

Will rep ASAP. ​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 9, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Border:*

​


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking
> Can Resize/Add Border:*​



YES

150x200, thin black border pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> YES
> 
> 150x200, thin black border pls


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2014)

I thought my edit was quick enough, I changed my mind to a black border


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> I thought my edit was quick enough, I changed my mind to a black border



I'm faster than lightning.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2014)

Get to work and resize it, you vermin.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2014)

oh yes


----------



## kyochi (Aug 9, 2014)

resize this for me 


hurry up


----------



## Selva (Aug 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Elias (Aug 9, 2014)

>



Taking 

Also, where are these characters from?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 9, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​




Taking. +rep


----------



## Selva (Aug 9, 2014)

elias said:


> Taking
> 
> Also, where are these characters from?


<3

First one is Shintaro from Kagerou Project, the other one is just a fanart xD


----------



## Salad (Aug 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Sauce (Aug 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Gin (Aug 9, 2014)

Selva said:


>


taking, 24'd atm


----------



## Blαck (Aug 9, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Dotted borders please?



Sorry for the wait


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2014)

*+ rep if take. Can resize and add border.*


​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 9, 2014)

Sabo said:
			
		

>



danke


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 10, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Get to work and resize it, you vermin.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 10, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Borders:*

​


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 10, 2014)

Taking this. Thanks!

Edit: Gotta spread. 



>



Taking these too.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2014)

taking


----------



## Nim (Aug 10, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking
> Can Resize/Add Borders:*
> ​



resize pls C:


----------



## Panther (Aug 10, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking
> Can Resize/Add Borders:*
> ​


stock pls.​


----------



## pfft (Aug 10, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> ​



i will take these 


.


----------



## Nim (Aug 10, 2014)

Ares said:


>



thank you <3 repped


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 10, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 10, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Taking 3, 5, and 6.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*

​


----------



## Arcana (Aug 10, 2014)

Rep if Taking

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2014)

dis one


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 10, 2014)

thanks


----------



## trance (Aug 10, 2014)

Gotta snag the Star Wars one. 

Can I just get a resize with dotted borders please?


----------



## Katou (Aug 10, 2014)

Taking 
resize please


----------



## Arcana (Aug 10, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Gotta snag the Star Wars one.
> 
> Can I just get a resize with dotted borders please?





Wallachia said:


> Taking
> resize please


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 11, 2014)

Taking, repping.

Edit:


Same with this.


----------



## Selva (Aug 11, 2014)

​


Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​


Stock for Abdul? <3


----------



## kyochi (Aug 11, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



thank you, my queen  


EDIT: I am...... I am... 24 ... hour'ed....


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 11, 2014)

Taking

Thanks


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 11, 2014)

Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 11, 2014)

Selva said:


> Stock for Abdul? <3






Could I have the stock for this one?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*


​


----------



## Sablés (Aug 11, 2014)

Taking thanks

EDIT: 24'd will rep later


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 11, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking, can I get dotted borders and the stock?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Taking, will rep ASAP.


----------



## Lezu (Aug 11, 2014)

Taking                   .


----------



## Alicia (Aug 11, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Could I have the stock for this one?



I'd like to take this one if MM isn't taking


----------



## JoJo (Aug 11, 2014)

Stock      ?

and taking this.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Stock      ?


----------



## Impact (Aug 11, 2014)

Taking,  can you resize a with rounded borders?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can you resize a with rounded borders?



Of course


----------



## Impact (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks, gotta spread.


----------



## Monochrome (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry for being really really late, I'm very sorry. I was busy with family stuff.



Arcana said:


> Taking these two 150 x150 pls







Jagger said:


> Resize, please.


----------



## Monochrome (Aug 12, 2014)

☆miscellaneous Stuff☆






☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2014)

editing last post hfor this thank you so mcuh


----------



## Nim (Aug 12, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> ​



Thank you C:

rep incoming, have to rep others first


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can add border and resize*.

​


----------



## Misao (Aug 12, 2014)

​


----------



## Misao (Aug 12, 2014)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 12, 2014)

So beautiful, Cleo

Thank you


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll nab this one. Can I have the stock? 

*edit ;;* Don't worry. I found it.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 12, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​



taking +rep


----------



## Sine (Aug 12, 2014)

danke misa.


----------



## Lezu (Aug 12, 2014)

Taking these.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 12, 2014)

​


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 12, 2014)

Taking. Can I get a 150x150 resize, mainly with the bag part and the "yes" showing?


----------



## Misao (Aug 12, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Taking. Can I get a 150x150 resize, mainly with the bag part and the "yes" showing?


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 12, 2014)

taken and rep

resize please ??

edit: im new to all this, is my current avatar size 150 x 150 or 200 x 150 ??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 12, 2014)

It's neither. Looks more like 130/140 x 200, to me.



Taking, by the way.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2014)

A. Waltz said:


> taken and rep
> 
> resize please ??
> 
> edit: im new to all this, is my current avatar size 150 x 150 or 200 x 150 ??



Yeah, your ava does require a proper resize. It looks better like this.



thanks for the support.



Velocity said:


> I'll nab this one. Can I have the stock?
> 
> *edit ;;* Don't worry. I found it.





Cool, thx.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 12, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Yeah, your ava does require a proper resize. It looks better like this.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the support.



Ah, thank you very much!

These are very nice, did you draw them or were they from stock? They're just absolutely gorgeous, they remind me so much of Japan.

The one I chose in particular reminds me of the corn fields in the book kira-kira, it doesn't exactly take place in Japan but the culture is what counts lol. (takes place in kansas or something like that idr lol)


----------



## Impact (Aug 12, 2014)

Taking both, sabo can you resize with rounded borders?

Currently 24'd will rep later.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking both, sabo can you resize with rounded borders?
> 
> Currently 24'd will rep later.



You probably need to spread also, so don't worry about it. A  is enough. Next time for greens.



edit: I wonder why I read "dotted" border... lol updated below.


----------



## Impact (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks,  I still got ya


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll take this one. Resize please


----------



## Arcana (Aug 13, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​


Taking this one, resize pls


----------



## Katou (Aug 13, 2014)

>



Taking THese ~


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2014)

Kazuki said:


> I'll take this one. Resize please







Arcana said:


> Taking this one, resize pls


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2014)

*+ Rep if take. Can add border and resize.*


​


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 13, 2014)

Sabo said:


> *+ Rep if take. Can add border and resize.*
> 
> ​





Taking + rep


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 13, 2014)

Taking and repped.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2014)

meadie said:


> Hey,I'm taking..



Only 3 avatars per person per day, lol.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​
> 
> Stock for Abdul? <3



Will take this.


----------



## meadie (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm taking...


----------



## Blunt (Aug 14, 2014)

taking


----------



## Blunt (Aug 14, 2014)

takin these


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 14, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​


I'm also taking these.

Gotta spread, of course.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2014)

*+ Rep if take. Can resize & add border
*



​


----------



## Blαck (Aug 14, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Firo (Aug 14, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 14, 2014)

Could I see the stock for these?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 14, 2014)

Taking Rik-

DAMN YOU RH


----------



## Firo (Aug 14, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Taking Rik-
> 
> DAMN YOU RH



Take it bro. I'll delete her off mine.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 14, 2014)

ur a true mon ami


----------



## Jagger (Aug 14, 2014)

Sabo said:


> *+ Rep if take. Can add border and resize.*
> 
> 
> ​




Resize, please?


----------



## Impact (Aug 14, 2014)

Taking, can you resize with rounded borders



Taking

Currently 24'd Fml 

I'll get you both by the end of the day


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please?







♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, can you resize with rounded borders
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anytime, man.


----------



## Impact (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, already repped.


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking this one.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 15, 2014)

that griffith avatar is majestic, ares



Misao said:


> ​



taking these babe, if that's okay.

in good taste as usual~


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 15, 2014)

Sabo said:


> *+ Rep if take. Can resize & add border
> *
> ​



resize please


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice avatars, Sabo. 

Stock for the 7th one?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi, guys

Don't spam the thread

Thank you


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> resize please









Sasuke said:


> Nice avatars, Sabo.
> 
> Stock for the 7th one?



Talking about this one?


Unfortunately the stock is on my work laptop. Let me do a Google search to see if i can find it, else I'll VM it to ya on Monday.

It's actually my favorite one out of that lot. Surprised no one take it yet.

edit: found it.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 15, 2014)

^thanks! will have to spread though


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*



​


----------



## Chad (Aug 15, 2014)

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 16, 2014)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 16, 2014)

TAKING THANKS


----------



## Sauce (Aug 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Alaude (Aug 16, 2014)

Taking, resize please.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Lezu (Aug 16, 2014)

Resize pls.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 16, 2014)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 16, 2014)

Lezu said:


> Resize pls.



What size?

EDIT: 150 x 150 I'm assuming?


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 16, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​


Taking thanks, resize and stock please


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 16, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



resize plox


----------



## Chad (Aug 16, 2014)

Alaude said:


> Taking, resize please.







Jαmes said:


> resize plox







Vengeance said:


> Taking thanks, resize and stock please


----------



## Shizune (Aug 17, 2014)

Taking, thanks


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 17, 2014)

Fenrir said:


> ​



taking phoenix


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 17, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 17, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 17, 2014)

*Hitsugi no Chaika*

*MUST REP AND CRED IF TAKING​*
​
*rep and cred, borders/changes can be made upon request​*


----------



## ℛei (Aug 17, 2014)

;
;
;
;​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 17, 2014)

Rei said:
			
		

>



you guys are the besto  please resize 


EDIT: Sorry Tsubomii, I'm 24 hour'ed!!  

EDITEDIT: Nvm Rei, I already resized them


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 17, 2014)

kyochi said:


> you guys are the besto  please resize
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Tsubomii, I'm 24 hour'ed!!



it's oky


----------



## kyochi (Aug 17, 2014)

no                  .


----------



## Tray (Aug 17, 2014)

Fenrir said:


> ​


Taking last one


----------



## familyparka (Aug 17, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​



Stocks please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Firo (Aug 17, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​


Resize and dotted borders please.


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2014)

Yiiisssss, resize with dotted borders!


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2014)

taking


----------



## Blαck (Aug 17, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Firo (Aug 17, 2014)

Stocks please.


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep, can you add dotted borders plus stock?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 17, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Resize and dotted borders please.


 




♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Yiiisssss, resize with dotted borders!


 



*EDIT:* Damn, already taken.


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*

​


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 17, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2014)

stock?


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 17, 2014)

Blunt said:


> stock?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2014)

thank     you


----------



## Dark (Aug 18, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​




Since it's still up for grabs, I will be taking this one.​


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Stocks please.







♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Yep, can you add dotted borders plus stock?



Here ya go 


Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 




Got the rest of the RWBY gang if you want the stocks too


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2014)

*+ Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*
​




==========================


Edit: More here:


​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 18, 2014)

sorry kyouchi for lateness ;______; but glad you resized them



familyparka said:


> Stocks please?



you're lucky because usually i delete the stocks,but i rebloged those arts on tumblr and kept them


----------



## Firo (Aug 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Here ya go



Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Selva (Aug 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 18, 2014)

taking dis one

where's it from?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 18, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



resize :byakuya onegai


----------



## Elias (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you selv


----------



## Impact (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, can you resize pls


----------



## Selva (Aug 18, 2014)

Blunt said:


> where's it from?


That's Yukine from Noragami xD



kyochi said:


> resize :byakuya onegai


 



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Yes, can you resize pls


----------



## Impact (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 19, 2014)

​


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 19, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Taking


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize & add border.*

​


----------



## Matariki (Aug 19, 2014)

Blunt said:


> where's it from?



it's Yukine from Noragami.


----------



## Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

rep~​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry about that mixup. I can make 3D images out of any image. I am giving this one away all I want is rep. You don any anaglyph 3D glasses they will make the 3D effect.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Yes this will be mine.


----------



## Katou (Aug 20, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Resize please


----------



## Chad (Aug 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Lezu (Aug 20, 2014)

Resize pls.


----------



## Chad (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 20, 2014)

Taking, but could I trouble you for a 150x200 resize?


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 20, 2014)

HamSloth said:


> ​



Taking and repping, thanks



Simon said:


> ​



Think you could get me a 150x200 version of this?


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 20, 2014)

Tell me if you want the borders edited
​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*

​


----------



## Dark (Aug 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 20, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​


Who is that?
edit: thanks (not taking)


----------



## Impact (Aug 20, 2014)

^Pretty sure that's Zangetsu ichigo zan spirit or bach.



Taking,  can you resize?


----------



## Dark (Aug 20, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> ^Pretty sure that's Zangetsu ichigo zan spirit
> 
> 
> 
> Taking,  can you resize?







Vengeance said:


> Who is that?



Yep, it's Zangetsu.


----------



## Impact (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks, repped.


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 20, 2014)

Taking.  Resize please.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 20, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​




Taking +rep


----------



## kyochi (Aug 20, 2014)

please resize


----------



## Marcο (Aug 20, 2014)

taking

resize?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 20, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​



need a resize


----------



## Dark (Aug 20, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> need a resize


 



Marcο said:


> taking
> 
> resize?


 



kyochi said:


> please resize


 



TheEndAll said:


> Taking.  Resize please.






NarutoShion4ever said:


> Taking +rep


----------



## Salad (Aug 20, 2014)

Taking and resizing myself.


----------



## trance (Aug 20, 2014)

No one's taken Sayaka yet. 

Resize please?


----------



## ℛei (Aug 20, 2014)

thanks selv <3


----------



## Dark (Aug 20, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> No one's taken Sayaka yet.
> 
> Resize please?


----------



## trance (Aug 20, 2014)

Says file isn't correct or something. 

Edit: Nvm. Just re-uploaded as a PNG file instead.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Chad (Aug 20, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking, but could I trouble you for a 150x200 resize?







TheEndAll said:


> Taking.  Resize please.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 20, 2014)

Rurushu said:
			
		

>



kawaii  mine


----------



## Dark (Aug 20, 2014)

Thorin said:


> resize s'il vous plait


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2014)

=======================







​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you very much.

Repping.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​


Resize, please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2014)

​


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 21, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> ​



What are these from?


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 21, 2014)

Sabo said:


> *+Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*​



taking. resize with dotted border please. i now owe you again


----------



## Dark (Aug 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please?


----------



## Impact (Aug 21, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Taking the second one, can you resize with dotted borders?


----------



## Arcana (Aug 21, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​


Taking this one resize pls


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking the second one, can you resize with dotted borders?


 



Arcana said:


> Taking this one resize pls


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 21, 2014)

just some of my personal avatars that I'm not going to use again, mostly from JJBA, if anyone wants any;




​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 21, 2014)

resize 

sasuke, resize


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> just some of my personal avatars that I'm not going to use again, mostly from JJBA, if anyone wants any;
> 
> 
> ​



taking this


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 21, 2014)

kyochi said:


> sasuke, resize



tfw it takes me longer to resize than the amount of time you'll ever wear it for


----------



## familyparka (Aug 21, 2014)

*R*ep if taking ~





Will resize/add borders if asked.​


----------



## familyparka (Aug 21, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 21, 2014)

kawaii, parka


----------



## Elias (Aug 21, 2014)

>



lovely as usual. thanks.


----------



## Tray (Aug 21, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​



taking. Will rep soon


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*




​

==



Jαmes said:


> taking. resize with dotted border please. i now owe you again


----------



## familyparka (Aug 21, 2014)

kyochi said:


> kawaii, parka



I know right?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 21, 2014)

Taking Ulq, and Dangai Ichigo next to URahara Sabo. 

Rep tomorrow.


----------



## Chad (Aug 21, 2014)

​


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 21, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​




Taking. 

+rep


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 21, 2014)

Taking. Thxx


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2014)

Taking. 24! Should be good in a few hrs.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*


​


----------



## Sauce (Aug 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking this guy. Will rep once I've spread.


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 22, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Taking, thanks


----------



## Katou (Aug 22, 2014)

taking


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 22, 2014)

Resize 150x150 and stock please? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 22, 2014)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Salad (Aug 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2014)

Salad said:


> ]​



Hi Salad.

Gonna take this. Do you have it in 150x200.


----------



## Salad (Aug 22, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Hi Salad.
> 
> Gonna take this. Do you have it in 150x200.


----------



## Dark (Aug 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 22, 2014)

Taking these.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​



Can I get the stock for Megaman?


----------



## Ghost (Aug 22, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​



150x200 please!


----------



## kyochi (Aug 22, 2014)

taking  salad, resize


----------



## Salad (Aug 22, 2014)

kyochi said:


> taking  salad, resize


----------



## kyochi (Aug 22, 2014)

thank you salad  but I feel bad now because I'm 24 hour'ed 



I'll rep you as soon as I can!!!


----------



## Salad (Aug 22, 2014)

That is enough



I may be a repwhore, but I do not need rep for survival


----------



## Dark (Aug 22, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Can I get the stock for Megaman?



Here:




saikyou said:


> 150x200 please!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 22, 2014)

*REP AND CRED IF USING*

​


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 22, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​





MINE.


----------



## Kurikara (Aug 22, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking
> Can Resize/Add Borders:*​



Taking please. Thank you for the beautiful avatar.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can resize and add border.*

​


----------



## JoJo (Aug 23, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> just some of my personal avatars that I'm not going to use again, mostly from JJBA, if anyone wants any;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diego is mine. 

Resize, regular border less and dotted pls. :33


----------



## Chad (Aug 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Nim (Aug 23, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



Can you tell me the artist of the stock?


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 23, 2014)

ffs imgur isn't working


----------



## NO (Aug 23, 2014)

Fenrir said:


> ffs imgur isn't working




Vastly superior. Everyone's making the switch.


----------



## Chad (Aug 23, 2014)

Nim said:


> Can you tell me the artist of the stock?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 23, 2014)

First time posting here this way, so feel free to grab. ​


----------



## Salad (Aug 23, 2014)

Jagger said:


> First time posting here this way, so feel free to grab. ​



Can I have the stock please?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 23, 2014)

​


----------



## familyparka (Aug 23, 2014)

Jagger said:


> ​



Stock please?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Nim (Aug 23, 2014)

Sunako said:


> ​



Taking the first one and lol at the second one


----------



## Jagger (Aug 23, 2014)

Salad said:


> Can I have the stock please?






familyparka said:


> Stock please?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 23, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Shameless Bump That I Can Resize/Add Borders To:*






​


----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 23, 2014)

Ares said:
			
		

> ​



Grabbing this.

Can you re-size and add a thin border with your choice of color?


----------



## trance (Aug 23, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 23, 2014)

claiming. thanks.

edit: dotted border, pls?


----------



## Firo (Aug 23, 2014)

Stock please.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 23, 2014)

stock, please?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 23, 2014)

kyochi said:


> stock, please?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 23, 2014)

thank you, I'm also taking the avatar


----------



## Blunt (Aug 23, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking
> Shameless Bump That I Can Resize/Add Borders To:*
> 
> 
> ...


stop reposting avas i've already claimed


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 23, 2014)

Blunt said:


> stop reposting avas i've already claimed



Which did you claim? I just went through my CP and removed the ones that I could find that were taken.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 23, 2014)

I didn't really want to mention it myself, because I didn't wear the avatar for a long time, but Ares, I took the avatar of the girl with the cat ears (the last one) and Idk, I'd feel weird if someone took it now, I suppose ._.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 23, 2014)

I just reposted ones I was not repped for. 

I didn't even see the Pitou one get taken actually, but now that I've gone back I see Blunt took Griffith and DD.

EDIT: All should be good now.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 24, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*


​


----------



## trance (Aug 24, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Death from Darksides. 

Taking.


----------



## Impact (Aug 24, 2014)

Yep, these right here.

Gotta spread,  will rep for each, can you add dotted borders to the second one.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 24, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Yep, these right here.
> 
> Gotta spread,  will rep for each, can you add dotted borders to the second one.





Rapidus said:


> Resize 150x150 and stock please? :3


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2014)

*+ Rep if take. Can add border and resize.*




​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Esdese (Aug 24, 2014)

Pretty bored so I attempted to make some Avis 

you don't have to rep 

I'm too lazy to resize or add borders, assuming you guys even like my filth 

​


----------



## Selva (Aug 24, 2014)

​


Wallachia said:


> Resize please : catlewd


I'm so sorry for the super duper late reply. Here's the resize (if you still want it lol)




Sasuke said:


> ​


Stock please? <3


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking 

I'll rep ASAP.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 24, 2014)

Esdese said:


> Pretty bored so I attempted to make some Avis
> 
> you don't have to rep
> 
> I'm too lazy to resize or add borders, assuming you guys even like my filth



So I guess I'm taking this.

(And I guess I'll ask for a resize in the other thread.)

Hell, I'll rep anyway.


----------



## Salad (Aug 24, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So I guess I'm taking this.
> 
> (And I guess I'll ask for a resize in the other thread.)
> 
> Hell, I'll rep anyway.





Here's the resize so you don't have to go to the gen req.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 24, 2014)

taking


----------



## Arcana (Aug 24, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Lezu (Aug 24, 2014)

Salad said:


> ​



Taking these ! Resize pls.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Salad (Aug 24, 2014)

Lezu said:


> Taking these ! Resize pls.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 24, 2014)

taking  thank you


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 24, 2014)

​
*rep and cred if taking, resizes/borders avaliable​*


----------



## Lezu (Aug 24, 2014)

resize pls.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 24, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Stock please? I need it to live.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 24, 2014)

Lezu said:


> resize pls.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 24, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Stock please? I need it to live.


----------



## Gin (Aug 24, 2014)

no one actually took this yet?

fuck yes

resize pls


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 24, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> no one actually took this yet?
> 
> fuck yes
> 
> resize pls


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2014)

*Being saving these for a raining day, but since no one have any love for Tigers and Evees.
Hope these are good enough. +Rep if take. Can resize and add borders.*

​


----------



## Firo (Aug 24, 2014)

*Rep If Taking* 
Just some of my avatars I made in the past 

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2014)

Mine.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 25, 2014)

Ares said:


> Here's the resize so you don't have to go to the gen req.



Oh wow, thank you.

Repping.


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 25, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 25, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 25, 2014)

Editing last post to take this  please re-size


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 25, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 25, 2014)

taking this as well  



  edirt edit edtitwe


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 25, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Editing last post to take this  please re-size


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 25, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Stock please. :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 25, 2014)

^


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2014)

resize 150x200 + rounded border if possible, please?

edit: all good. No border is better. + rep.

edit again: also mind if I get a sig version of this? Will rep again in a few days after spreading.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm taking this one. +rep


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2014)

>



Taking,  can I get a reize with the first one with rounded borders?


----------



## Atem (Aug 25, 2014)

Can anyone remove the orange background here? As in just leave Wyatt in the picture and that's it?


----------



## Gin (Aug 25, 2014)

Gwyn said:


> Can anyone remove the orange background here? As in just leave Wyatt in the picture and that's it?


wrong thread my friend

post your request


----------



## Atem (Aug 25, 2014)

My bad I'll take it over there.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 25, 2014)

kyochi said:


> thank you, I'm also taking the avatar




Here's the resized version if you want.


----------



## Kuma (Aug 25, 2014)

I shall be claiming this one.


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 25, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can I get a reize with the first one with rounded borders?


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks^        .


----------



## Misao (Aug 25, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 25, 2014)

resize  


ane, please ban me from this thread, I'm serious


----------



## Misao (Aug 25, 2014)

kyochi said:


> resize
> 
> 
> ane, please ban me from this thread, I'm serious


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​



Can I have this in 150x200?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 25, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 25, 2014)

*Avatar Korra Spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 









_Tried my best not to cry while doing these_ ~​


----------



## familyparka (Aug 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Sauce (Aug 25, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 25, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2014)

Resize pls.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 26, 2014)

*+Rep if taking.*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 26, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 26, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## trance (Aug 26, 2014)

Resize please?


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 26, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Dark (Aug 26, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 26, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



This. Rep +


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 26, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Resize pls.



Here you are:


----------



## Elias (Aug 26, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​







Thanks Will rep soon.


----------



## Impact (Aug 26, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Appreciated.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2014)

Guess I'll do something a little different this time. Hopefully this will clear my 1 week drought. 

*+Rep if Take. Can Resize & Add Borders.*



​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 27, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Borders:*

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 27, 2014)

taking

gotta spread 

edit: the gif is too big


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 27, 2014)

Blunt said:


> taking
> 
> gotta spread
> 
> edit: the gif is too big



I always forget to check file sizes before uploading. 

This should be good doe:


----------



## Sine (Aug 27, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Aug 27, 2014)

damn you shiner! damn you to heck


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 27, 2014)

shiner said:


> resize pls



Didn't know if you wanted 150 x 150 or 150 x 200 so I did both:


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 27, 2014)

taking thanks ares


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 27, 2014)

Taking


----------



## zoro (Aug 27, 2014)

*Here's a few D.Gray-Man avatars*

*Can resize and add simple borders*


​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 27, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Here's a few D.Gray-Man avatars*
> 
> *Can resize and add simple borders*
> 
> ...



Stock for Lavi pls


----------



## zoro (Aug 27, 2014)

Ares said:


> Stock for Lavi pls





Here you go!

*Edit:* Bigger version


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2014)

So agh its really been a while so bare with me. Basically I'm obsessed with shoujo so?yeah. 

No cred though rep would be nice. Also I can resize since I actually saved this PSD. But please do note that some avas are smaller then others. 

Last but not least If you'd like a border like my ava just PM me. 

Enjoy


----------



## Drums (Aug 27, 2014)

Sayaka said:


> So agh its really been a while so bare with me. Basically I'm obsessed with shoujo so?yeah.
> 
> No cred though rep would be nice. Also I can resize since I actually saved this PSD. But please do note that some avas are smaller then others.
> 
> ...



taking, thanks!! can you add that border?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2014)

StrawHeart said:


> taking, thanks!! can you add that border?



Hai here you go honey!!



Ohh man hold on let me resize this as well


----------



## kyochi (Aug 27, 2014)

taking, please resize 

and can you give the second avy one of those cute little borders you're using? thnx


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2014)

kyochi said:


> taking, please resize
> 
> and can you give the second avy one of those cute little borders you're using? thnx



Wow ahh sure!! Glad you like them!


----------



## kyochi (Aug 27, 2014)

Tr?s bien  kawaii 



thank you!


----------



## Blαck (Aug 27, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*


​


----------



## trance (Aug 27, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Blacknite with dem avas.

Taking Yang and Elsa.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 27, 2014)

_*C*an do borders or whatevs ~_



​


----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 27, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Blacknite with dem avas.
> 
> Taking Yang and Elsa.



Yang


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2014)

Same thing as last time lmao though this time Here's another cutie that you might all remember?

Can do resizes or add the border in a blue color.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 27, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*



Amazing, taking.


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 27, 2014)

I know already claimed, but can I get the stock for this avatar?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't had this much fun in a while…OK last batch for today. Same thing with this post and the others. can resize and add borders


----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 27, 2014)

*Will resize and add border upon request.*



​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 27, 2014)

HamSloth said:


> ​



Taking, could I have the stock as well?


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 27, 2014)

Taking. **


----------



## Chad (Aug 27, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 27, 2014)

Sayaka said:
			
		

>



How could you do this to me!!!  I have to edit my last post to take these two, see, double the effort !!!! double to struggle.... 


can you give the first one a cute lil border, please?


----------



## Sine (Aug 27, 2014)

resize also please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2014)

*+Rep if Take. Can resize and add border.*

​


----------



## Katou (Aug 27, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Here's a few D.Gray-Man avatars*
> 
> *Can resize and add simple borders*
> ​



Resize please . . and Can add dotted border?


----------



## zoro (Aug 27, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Resize please . . and Can add dotted border?





Here's the resized version

I don't know how to make dotted borders yet, sorry!

*Edit: * Figured it out!


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
Can Resize/Add Border:


​*


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2014)

*+Rep if take. Can Resize and Add Border*





​


----------



## Katou (Aug 28, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Rep If Taking
> Can Resize/Add Border:
> ​*



Your Amazing 

Taking~
Resize please  . . and dotted border


----------



## trance (Aug 28, 2014)

Can I get a resize, dawg?


----------



## Chad (Aug 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2014)

Taking, can you resize to 150x200 also  where this from?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 28, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> where this from?



She is Suzume Yosano, from shoujo manga Hirunaka no Ryuusei


----------



## Dark (Aug 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2014)

kyochi said:


> She is Suzume Yosano, from shoujo manga Hirunaka no Ryuusei



Thanks^.    .


----------



## Patrick (Aug 28, 2014)

Taking +rep BlackniteSwartz


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2014)

kyochi said:


> How could you do this to me!!!  I have to edit my last post to take these two, see, double the effort !!!! double to struggle....
> 
> 
> can you give the first one a cute lil border, please?



So sorry for the delay! I don't come here that often and lol I didn't mean to, their's just so many good material expect more gomen.





kyochi said:


> She is Suzume Yosano, from shoujo manga Hirunaka no Ryuusei



You know I just squealed from this...



shiner said:


> resize also please







♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, can you resize to 150x200 also  where this from?


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 28, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​





Taking, thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2014)

Cred and rep is not necessary but would be nice. Can do both resizing and cool borders. I love these girls so much


----------



## Gin (Aug 28, 2014)

Sayaka said:


>


resize please, will rep in a few hours :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> resize please, will rep in a few hours :33


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Your Amazing
> 
> Taking~
> Resize please  . . and dotted border







Stαrkiller said:


> Can I get a resize, dawg?


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 28, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 28, 2014)

Sayaka said:
			
		

>



I just repped you yesterday, so I gotta spread  

EDIT: I re-sized them myself and borders are no longer necessary


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 28, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​



Senior size please.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2014)

Bartolomeo Signature:


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 28, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​



need a resize


----------



## Dark (Aug 28, 2014)

Vae said:


> Senior size please.






Roronoa Zoro said:


> need a resize


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2014)

Revy said:


> Taking.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2014)

Just what I wanted and more.:33

Thanks again.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 29, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



LOVE his facial expression


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2014)

*Rep/Resize/Border.*



​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2014)

*
-Insert Usual Blah Blah Blah Here-


*​


----------



## Selva (Aug 29, 2014)

Taking


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2014)

dis one


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 29, 2014)

Taking

Thank you

Repping after I spread


----------



## Dark (Aug 29, 2014)

Ares said:


> *
> -Insert Usual Blah Blah Blah Here-
> 
> 
> *​



Not taking, but can I get the stock for these two?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2014)

Dark said:


> Not taking, but can I get the stock for these two?



 and


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 29, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 29, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Gin (Aug 29, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Dark (Aug 29, 2014)

Ares said:


> and



Thank you.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 29, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> ​




Taking this.


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 29, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> resize pls


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 29, 2014)

Resize pl0x

edit: 24'd, will rep when able.


----------



## Nim (Aug 29, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Taking <3 resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 29, 2014)

Nim said:


> Taking <3 resize pls



here ;3


----------



## Nim (Aug 29, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> here ;3



thank you so much, repped :33


----------



## Chad (Aug 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> Resize pl0x
> 
> edit: 24'd, will rep when able.


----------



## Gin (Aug 29, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>


beautiful, will rep as soon as I can


----------



## Arcana (Aug 29, 2014)

Rep if taking​​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2014)

*-Insert Usual Blah Blah Blah-


*​


----------



## trance (Aug 29, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



resize please?


----------



## Impact (Aug 29, 2014)

Resize pls .


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Resize pls .



Got damn this one gave me problems.

I hope that it's file size is cool and sorry I had to remove frames to get it under size.


----------



## Impact (Aug 29, 2014)

Gotta spread Ares.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2014)

Ares said:


> *-Insert Usual Blah Blah Blah-
> 
> 
> *​



you're killing me


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2014)

Blunt said:


> you're killing me



I noticed.


----------



## Firo (Aug 29, 2014)

Resize pls.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2014)

*+Rep/Border*


​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Resize pls.


----------



## Firo (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​


Taking. Thank you.:3


----------



## Chuck (Aug 30, 2014)

Ares said:


> *-Insert Usual Blah Blah Blah-
> 
> *​



Stock please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 30, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> resize please?








♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Resize pls .


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2014)

^Thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Stock please.



Here:


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 30, 2014)

rep and cred if taking, resizes/etc avaliable upon request


----------



## Jagger (Aug 30, 2014)

*My (attempts) of avatars. Feel free to grab, ask for resize, add borders, etc.*


​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2014)

Homura is mine.

Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Firo (Aug 30, 2014)

*Rep If Taking
*

​


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 30, 2014)

Ares said:


> *
> -Insert Usual Blah Blah Blah Here-
> 
> 
> *​



Taking the King. Rep when not 24d.


----------



## Sine (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Blαck (Aug 31, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*


​


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2014)

shiner said:


>



taking the third one

Can you resize?


----------



## Sine (Aug 31, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:
			
		

> taking the third one
> 
> Can you resize?


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2014)

Ty shiner


----------



## trance (Aug 31, 2014)

Resize please? 


Taking.


----------



## Sine (Aug 31, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:
			
		

> Resize please?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2014)

*+Rep/Border/Resize* 

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 31, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 31, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 31, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Mein!

Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2014)

Taking can you resize pls?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 31, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

